# The Ultimate Sears Spaceliner Reference



## BrentP

After a year long research exercise, I have compiled reference information for the 44 versions (models) of the Sears Spaceliner.  If anyone has better photos for a specific model please contact me and I will add them to this reference. Also, if I have used reference images of your own bike, please let me know so I can give you a photo credit.


*PRODUCTION NOTES*

Spaceliners were designed by renowned industrial designer, Victor Schrekengost, and produced for model years 1964-68 (5 years), by Murray for Sears (debuted in the Fall/Winter catalog in late 1963, in time for Christmas).  It was introduced as the new top middle-weight model when Sears discontinued production of the Flightliner at the end of 1963.  Prior to this time, bikes sold by Sears were branded J.C. Higgins, but beginning in 1964 (the year of the first Spaceliner) branding of all bikes was changed to Sears.  In 1964 and 1965 they had a straight-tank design which was phased out at the end of 1965 _(with the exception of the painted frame models)_ when the 'Forward Thrust' (7-style tank) design was introduced for the 1966-68 model years (debuted in the Fall/Winter catalog in late 1965).

The chrome frame Spaceliners can be grouped into three tiers (referred to here as Deluxe, Standard, and Base). Sears also produced painted-frame Spaceliners in addition to their chrome models. The top tier, fully-optioned chrome bikes, are referred to here as 'Deluxe'. The 'Standard' and 'Base' tier chrome bikes are considered mid-range (fewer features), while the painted bikes are the entry-level models.  Most of the full-size bikes were also available with an optional 2-speed, kick-back Bendix rear hub, and were assigned a different model number if they came with this feature.

The painted straight-tank models were the only models produced for all 5 years of Spaceliner production (the chrome, straight-tank models were phased out in late 1965).  When the 7-style tank (Forward Thrust) models were introduced for the 1966-68 model years, a painted 7-style tank version was added to the line-up which gave both straight & 7-style tank choices for the painted frame models during those 3 years from 1966-68.

Bikes came in larger Men's/Women's size (26" wheels and full size frames) or Boy's/Girl's size (24" wheels and smaller frames), but Sears referred to all sizes as either Boy's or Girl's in their catalogs and used the model number to distinguish between sizes.

Depending on model and year, prices ranged between about $39 for a painted model to $65 for a top-tier Deluxe model.

In the days before mountain bikes, the Spaceliner (with it's springer fork and sprung seat) was about as good as you could get if you felt like riding off-road.  I personally rode my 46901 Deluxe model often on the fire roads and trails of Marin County, Calif., in the mid-sixties (fun, but a beast to pedal uphill).


*THE BIKES*

Serial numbers are found on the rear wheel frame drop-outs. The first three serial number digits (502) are Murray's identification code for Sears (digits are often partially hidden behind the washer holding the wheel in place). _*Digits 4-8 of the bike serial number (five digits) indicate the model number.*_  The final digits are the unique frame identification number.  Nothing in the serial number indicates the manufacture date or year of the bike, but if the original Sears Allstate tires are intact there will be a date code on the tire that will give an approximation of when the bike was manufactured _(not exact because there is no way of knowing the lag time between tire manufacture and bike manufacture)_.  You can learn how to date Sears Allstate tires HERE.

In most cases, bikes are grouped into families in the table below (i.e. Deluxe family, Standard family, Base family).  Each 'family' usually contains three different models that are identical except for size (26" or 24") and whether or not the 26" version has a 2-speed hub option (such details are noted in the table descriptions).  Highlighted model numbers in the table are linked to external reference photos _(although the images might be of a single specific model, they are representative of ALL three models within each Deluxe, Standard or Base family)_.  Clicking on the highlighted model numbers will open up a browser window with photos, and in some cases Sears catalog scans, for the appropriate models.  There are also additional descriptive details added to the photo pages.


*CHROME 'STRAIGHT-TANK' MODELS  (1964 & 1965 Model Years)*

*NOTE:*  To save space, _unless otherwise noted_ all CHROME frame models were equipped with head lights, tear-drop double reflectors on the rear fender, chrome chain ring caps, seat crash bars and painted rear racks. These specifications are common to all chrome frame models and therefore aren't noted below unless modified for a particular model, in which case the modification is noted.

*Men's / Boy's*
*46901 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
*46921 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
*46961 *(1964-65, 24", *Deluxe *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
*46940 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46980 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46960 *(1964-65, 24", *Standard *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46306* (1964-65, 26", *Base *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)

*Women's / Girl's*
*46911 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Woman's, 1-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
*46931 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Woman's, 2-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
*46971 *(1964-65, 24", *Deluxe *chrome, Girl's, 1-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
*46950 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46990 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46970 *(1964-65, 24", *Standard *chrome, Girl's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46316 *(1964-65, 26", *Base *chrome, Women's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)


*CHROME '7-STYLE' TANK MODELS  (1966-68 Model Years)

Men's / Boy's*
*46902 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
*46922 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
*46962 *(1966-68, 24", *Deluxe *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
*46942 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46982 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46962 *(1966-68, 24", *Standard *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46943 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
*46983 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
*46963 *(1966-68, 24", *Base *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)

*Woman's / Girl's*
*46912 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *Women's, 1-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
*46932 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *Women's, 2-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
*46972 *(1966-68, 24", *Deluxe* Girls's, 1-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
*46952 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46992 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46972 *(1966-68, 24", *Standard *chrome, Girl's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46953 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Women's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
*46993 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Women's, 2-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
*46973 *(1966-68, 24", *Base *chrome, Girl's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)


*PAINTED MODELS*

*NOTE:* Specifications common to all of the painted models, and therefore not repeated below unless otherwise noted for clarification, are: tear drop double reflector on rear fender, no springer fork, no front truss bars, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no seat crash bar, no chain ring cap.  Details that vary by model number are shown below.

*Men's / Boy's*
*46303 *(1964-68, 26", Straight Tank, Men's, 1-speed, 1 round rear fender reflector in 64-65 was changed to a tear-drop reflector plus 2 rack reflectors in 66-68)
*46343 *(1964-68, same specs as 46303, 2-speed)
*46323 *(1964-68, 24" with same specs as 46303)
*46305 *(1966-68, 26", 7-Tank, Men's, 1-speed, tear-drop reflector, 2 rack reflectors)
*46345 *(1966-68, same specs as 46305, 2-speed)
*46325 *(1966-68, 24" with same specs as 46305)

*Woman's / Girl's*
*46313 *(1964-68, 26", Straight Tank, Women's, 1-speed, 1 round rear fender reflector in 64-65 was changed to a tear-drop reflector plus 2 rack reflectors in 66-68)
*46353 *(1964-68, 26", same specs as 46313, 2-speed)
*46333 *(1964-68, 24" with same specs as 46313)
*46315 *(1966-68, 26", 7-Tank, Women's, 1-speed, tear-drop reflector, 2 rack reflectors)
*46355 *(1966-68, same specs as 46315, 2-speed)
*46335 *(1966-68, 24" with same specs as 46315)

Copyright 2012


----------



## jd56

Amazing wealth of  hard to understand and confusing information.
Ive been trying to get a handle on these numbers and the massive variations in models for some time.
Now all I have to do is search "Spaceliner" on the Cabe and along with the photo albums this will be there.
We middleweight collectors thank you.
Great work my friend. And you must be exhausted....lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gary Mc

Amazing work Brent & now a great reference for everyone!!!!!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jpromo

Amazing. Bookmarked. Thank you!


----------



## OldRider

JD56 will love you for this  Great work!


----------



## jd56

OldRider said:


> JD56 will love you for this  Great work!




I love you brent:beer::thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krateman

Terrific work Brent! Thanks from all of us to you!! I hope others who have an archive of knowledge about a specific model or two will do the same thing. I only know a decent amount about Krates. I am far from a storehouse of knowledge like you are about the Spaceliners. They are very cool and so are the other Liners. Step up to the plate, guys, and do the same thing. I know there are gurus here who know a lot about certain models. Much appreciated. Beer to you!


----------



## puddlz

OK he even has referances for pedals soon, you rock Brent


----------



## kngtmat

Real good work.


----------



## militarymonark

this deserves a sticky. Great job and keep editing your post with more information. thanks


----------



## jd56

Ditto to that...sticky note is a great idea


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentP

Thanks.  I appreciate the comments from everyone.  Do I get an "I got 'Stickied' at The Cabe" T-Shirt? 

I'd like to eventually add some information about the different pedals that came on Spaceliners.  The big challenge will be to fit it in, as I've maxed out on the character limit (had to do a lot of re-writes to condense things to the point they are now).


----------



## jd56

*Spaceliner catalog ads?*

BrentP....do you have any Spaceliner catalog ads to post?
I am compiling in my gallery a number of various catalog pages or advertisements of bikes and their accessories.

Thanks
JD


----------



## BrentP

Yes I do.  Should I just post them directly to your gallery?


----------



## jd56

BrentP said:


> Yes I do.  Should I just post them directly to your gallery?




Sure or you can post it on the "catalog Challenge" thread and I can copy it from there. Or better yet, throw it on this thread. These ads or cataloging of these are hard to find. Or at least I haven't mastered the search engines on the web,yet.

Thanks Brent
John


----------



## BrentP

Here you go.  There are sixteen different catalog scans that I have uploaded to Mediafire.  You can download them all from there.

The link is  http://www.mediafire.com/file/m5jhxkf21ssz0pw/Spaceliner_Catalog_Scans.zip/file 
NOTE: Make sure you only click on the file download buttons after selecting the file(s) you want to download, and not any of the banner ads.  You don't need the optional "download manager" to download the files.

Cheers,
Brent


----------



## JimSchu

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Old Man Wolf

*Wow!!! Thanks!!!*

WOW!!!
Thank You Brent!!!

This is perfect timing for me as I've already bought 3 SpaceLiner's...
... (+ a Strato Flite version)...
... and I expect I'll end up with 2 or 3 more before it's over with!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will,


----------



## MaxGlide

*Technically a Flighltliner but....*

Here is mine that I have on display at my coffee shop for now.... I switch it out with other bikes...


----------



## gifarmer

BrentP said:


> Over the past year I have compiled reference information for the 44 different Spaceliner models.  If anyone has better photos for a specific model please contact me and I will add them to this reference.
> _Digits 4-8 of the bike serial number indicate the model number._
> Model numbers that are highlighted are linked to external reference photos.
> *CHROME 'STRAIGHT-TANK' MODELS  1964-65*
> *Men's / Boy's*
> *46940 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, single speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46980 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)




Wow, this is some great information, and I found more than I ever expected! My Spaceliner is stamped as a model 46980, with the struts, but it has a taillight on the rack, as I bought it back in 1993. The red paint on the rack matches and looks consistent with the tank, and I have no reason to believe it wasn't sold this way originally, except this exact configuration isn't in your list. Maybe minor upgrades like this were possible from some dealers, who knows. 
Soooo, I clicked on your link for the model 46940 since there is no link for the 46980, and was *totally surprised* to find a photo of MY BIKE, taken on my driveway!  You must have grabbed it from my website.
Anyway, the bike has a Bendix 2-speed kick-back hub like a 46980 should, and if you look real close you can see the little on/off switch under the luggage rack light. I didn't have a lens in the tail light when the photo was taken, but recently bought a repro lens on eBay and it fit right in there.
You might want to change the link to be a photo of the 46980 since that is what it is.


----------



## BrentP

gifarmer said:


> Wow, this is some great information, and I found more than I ever expected! My Spaceliner is stamped as a model 46980, with the struts, but it has a taillight on the rack, as I bought it back in 1993. The red paint on the rack matches and looks consistent with the tank, and I have no reason to believe it wasn't sold this way originally, except this exact configuration isn't in your list. Maybe minor upgrades like this were possible from some dealers, who knows.
> Soooo, I clicked on your link for the model 46940 since there is no link for the 46980, and was *totally surprised* to find a photo of MY BIKE, taken on my driveway!  You must have grabbed it from my website.
> Anyway, the bike has a Bendix 2-speed kick-back hub like a 46980 should, and if you look real close you can see the little on/off switch under the luggage rack light. I didn't have a lens in the tail light when the photo was taken, but recently bought a repro lens on eBay and it fit right in there.
> You might want to change the link to be a photo of the 46980 since that is what it is.




Hi Greg.  I'm going to leave the photo link as is because it's extremely difficult to find photos of the 46940, 46980, 46960 family, and yours is the best I was able to scour from the net.  You'll notice that most 'families' of Spaceliner models came in three configurations (1-speed, 2-speed, junior 24") and I only created photo links for the first model in the family but actually captioned the photos as being representative of all three models due to the minor differences between them (rear hub or frame size).  The point was to post reference photos that would allow someone to see what the bikes of a certain model family should look like.  In the case of yours, a previous owner swapped the rear rack at some point for the deluxe rack with tail light before you bought it, but because the photo isn't a rear-view and it's not noticeable I didn't draw attention to it (but now that you have mentioned it, maybe I should photoshop out the switch to avoid confusion for those with 'eagle eyes').  If you read the catalog ad that shows up in the photo link, you'll see that your model did not come with the rear light.  In any case, with the exception of the battery switch being noticeable if you're looking for it, yours is a perfect representation of the 46940, 46980, 46960 family.

EDIT:  I took my own advice and Photoshopped out the edge of the battery box and switch to avoid confusion due to the non-standard part.  Your bike is now perfectly representative of the the 46940, 46980, 46960 model family.  Thanks for drawing it to my attention.


----------



## gifarmer

OK, that sounds good. To be exactly correct, I wonder if the two screws heads on top of the rack should be photoshopped out, since they are there to hold the light unit in the rack. Or were they also there on racks without the light?


----------



## BrentP

gifarmer said:


> OK, that sounds good. To be exactly correct, I wonder if the two screws heads on top of the rack should be photoshopped out, since they are there to hold the light unit in the rack. Or were they also there on racks without the light?




Good point.  I just fixed that too.

BTW, I just added the catalog scan for the 1964-65 Deluxe (Model 46901) so you can compare it to the catalog scan for your model.  You'll notice the tail light is described in the Deluxe ad but is missing in yours.


----------



## kevin x

*Great Thread*

As an owner of three Spaceliners, this is a great resource.

Thanks all for contributing!


----------



## Jmpierce

*Spaceliner?*

I just purchase a bike that I believe is a Sears Spaceliner. It has all the characteristics of a spaceliner but the serial number is different from what is listed.
502 284093.

I'm including a picture of it so you can see what I have.






I've been looking for one of these for years and I'm really happy with it but a little confused about the difference in serial numbers.

Any thoughts?


----------



## BrentP

Jmpierce said:


> I just purchase a bike that I believe is a Sears Spaceliner. It has all the characteristics of a spaceliner but the serial number is different from what is listed.
> 502 284093.
> 
> I've been looking for one of these for years and I'm really happy with it but a little confused about the difference in serial numbers.
> 
> Any thoughts?




Post the entire serial number (it will be 15 digits).  Sometimes the stamped digits are broken into three segments of 3-6-6 digits, (but not always) and depending on where they are positioned part of the number might be hidden under the hub axle-bolt washer.  The five digits immediately following 502 are the model code, and there should be seven more digits after that (the final six digits are the specific serial number identifier for your bike).  What it appears to me that you've posted is the 502 Sears identification code and the last six digits of the serial number, but not the model code.  In any case, what you have is either a Model 46901 (if it's a 26" single-speed hub), a Model 46921 (if it's a 26" two-speed hub), or a Model 46961 (if it's a 24" boys model).


----------



## jd56

Jmpierce said:


> I just purchase a bike that I believe is a Sears Spaceliner. It has all the characteristics of a spaceliner but the serial number is different from what is listed.
> 502 284093.
> 
> I'm including a picture of it so you can see what I have.
> 
> View attachment 138520
> 
> I've been looking for one of these for years and I'm really happy with it but a little confused about the difference in serial numbers.
> 
> Any thoughts?




Interesting looking dash panel...can you post a clearer picture showing the switches?
From the picture posted it looks more squared off then I've seen before....but, it could be just my bad eyes and blurry pic.

And hey to you Brent...long time no hear buddy.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tailhole

Here is a similar dash, but unfortunately I didn't get a close up of it.  These are from a group ride a couple of weeks ago.  I'm sure I'll see it again at next month's ride and will photograph it.  Owner says its for sale for $300 if anyone is interested.


----------



## BrentP

jd56 said:


> Interesting looking dash panel...can you post a clearer picture showing the switches?
> From the picture posted it looks more squared off then I've seen before....but, it could be just my bad eyes and blurry pic.
> 
> And hey to you Brent...long time no hear buddy.




Hey John... must be your eyes.  LOL  

Not that I should talk after getting up bleary eyed at 3:30 this morning to watch the gold medal hockey game.  Bars here in Alberta were given permission to open and serve alcohol at 4:30am this morning due to the game.  You have to love it when the government steps in and relaxes the rules so people can catch a game at their favorite sports bar.  I'm going to try to catch some nap time now.

Here's a closeup sideview of a 64-65 Spaceliner cowling and controls.  Everything looks correct on his, except for the missing lens (not to mention a few other missing parts).


----------



## jd56

*Blurry eyes*

I guess the picture just threw me. Just thought it looked more squared edged than I thought it should be.
Thanks Brent.

Missed the Gold game and saw the end of the Bronze. Disappointing for the USA team.
But the ladies got SILVER!!


----------



## MaxGlide

Does anyone know if the rear rack and tank with horn and light on a 24" "7 tank" Spaceliner would fit at the same model but in a 26" bike?


----------



## jd56

MaxGlide said:


> Does anyone know if the rear rack and tank with horn and light on a 24" "7 tank" Spaceliner would fit at the same model but in a 26" bike?





Pretty sure the rear rack stays are shorter on the 24".
Because the 24" frames are obviously shorter or not as tall, I'm guessing the length of the tank would be shorter as well.  Not ever having one or both to compare the sizes I can't swear to the tank compatibility for swapping.


----------



## MaxGlide

Sorta what I surmised as well...... thanks Jd56


----------



## mickeyc

*Battery box photo*

Any possibility that someone can provide a photo of the battery holder for a '64 - '65 men's straight bar?  I have mine out and apart, but not sure if I have all of the parts.  There doesn't seem to be a piece to hold the left battery in place, but doesn't appear broken either.  Here' pictures of mine....








Any help appreciated.

Mike


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Hey Mike  Yes the piece that holds the batteries in the back  is missing  half.


----------



## mickeyc

Bummer....but thanks Gene.  After I get it cleaned up I'll have to figure a way to hold that battery in place.  Do the batteries go front to front or front to back?

Mike


----------



## gifarmer

Since the battery holder part of this is basically beyond repair, the best possibility might be to bring it somewhere like Radio Shack and see if they have a new plastic 2-cell battery holder that will fit within your unit. Then you can wire the new battery holder to your switch and light, and it will operate.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

mickeyc said:


> Bummer....but thanks Gene.  After I get it cleaned up I'll have to figure a way to hold that battery in place.  Do the batteries go front to front or front to back?
> 
> Mike




On a two bulb setup the plus ends go against the bulbs on both sides


----------



## jd56

*Battery tray wiring*

This is a picture of one of my Murray built Astro Flite's battery tray that should be the same as the Spaceliner. The rear tray retainer spring loaded clip holds the battery in place and acts as the ground on the ground end of the tandem mounted batteries.


----------



## mickeyc

Why the rubber sleeve on the part that holds the rear of the left battery?  Wouldn't that keep it from grounding?  Just showing my ignorance here.

Mike


----------



## jd56

Good question.  Don't know.


----------



## BrentP

mickeyc said:


> Why the rubber sleeve on the part that holds the rear of the left battery?  Wouldn't that keep it from grounding?  Just showing my ignorance here.
> 
> Mike



The rubber end is simply a grip to make it easier to open and close the lever that holds the batteries in place.  It doesn't interfere with electrical contact.

P.S... It would probably be better to post technical questions as new threads in the Middleweight forum rather than hide them in the Spaceliner Reference sticky.  You'll probably get a lot more people seeing your question if it's in the main part of the Middleweight forum.



gifarmer said:


> Since the battery holder part of this is basically beyond repair, the best possibility might be to bring it somewhere like Radio Shack and see if they have a new plastic 2-cell battery holder that will fit within your unit. Then you can wire the new battery holder to your switch and light, and it will operate.



This is the best option to get yours functioning.  Give it a good soak in Evap-o-rust, first, and it will look like this one.


----------



## mickeyc

Thanks for the picture Brent....now I see how that works.  Thanks also for the advice.

Mike


----------



## mickeyc

jd56 said:


> This is a picture of one of my Murray built Astro Flite's battery tray that should be the same as the Spaceliner. The rear tray retainer spring loaded clip holds the battery in place and acts as the ground on the ground end of the tandem mounted batteries.




Thanks JD, great picture.  I just bought an Astro Flite but unfortunately it's in New York and I live in Michigan.  Probably won't see it until summer when I visit my daughter or she visits me.

Mike


----------



## BrentP

LOLOL... I guess I've hit the mainstream when people are quoting my Spaceliner reference, verbatim, in their eBay ads like this one.


----------



## gifarmer

BrentP said:


> people are quoting my Spaceliner reference, verbatim, in their eBay ads



Using someone elses text or images without their permission is plagiarism and is against eBay policy: http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/image-text.html
So, if this bothers you, tell the seller to include the source of his information, or report him to eBay. I once had a furious eBay buyer contact me because he had bought an old radio from someone that had used an image of my very nice radio to sell their beat-up radio. When the buyer got the beat-up radio he searched Google Images, found the photo from my website that was used in the eBay listing, and it led him to me. I was able to convince him that I wasn't the seller, didn't know the seller, and hadn't pulled a 'bait and switch'.  He said he was going to report the incident to eBay, but I never heard the outcome.


----------



## whitefiretiger

Thanks for the guide.

With it I was able to ID the frame I just got as a 46305.
Not sure what I'm going to do with it (maybe sell it) but glad to know what I have.


----------



## ratcycle

*Restore*

I am in process of restoring a chrome mens 1966 spaceliner. I wanted to know if a komet hub ever came on a 66 mens spaceliner? I don't know off hand what model it is. Meaning base or deluxe. Someone Know?


----------



## BrentP

ratcycle said:


> I am in process of restoring a chrome mens 1966 spaceliner. I wanted to know if a komet hub ever came on a 66 mens spaceliner? I don't know off hand what model it is. Meaning base or deluxe. Someone Know?



Read the Spaceliner Reference and use it as described to figure out what model number you have and how it should be outfitted.


----------



## ratcycle

*restore*

I did consault the space liner reference before I had ask. It did not say what hubs can on the bikes. It was just pics of space liners?


----------



## BrentP

ratcycle said:


> I did consault the space liner reference before I had ask. It did not say what hubs can on the bikes. It was just pics of space liners?



Find your model number as described in the 'how-to' reference, then go down to the model list to find out which hub your model came with originally (either a 1-speed or 2-speed Bendix).  You don't need to look at the pictures, the specs are in the list.


----------



## bike

*I wonder if this is a Spaceliner or a later bike*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...aceliner-Sears-MW-bicycle&p=391979#post391979

Model Number does not seem to be in your list.


Also my Boys Base chrome forward thrust model number does not appear in your list:










Thanks!


----------



## BrentP

bike said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...aceliner-Sears-MW-bicycle&p=391979#post391979
> 
> Model Number does not seem to be in your list.
> 
> Also my Boys Base chrome forward thrust model number does not appear in your list:
> View attachment 176430
> 
> Thanks!





Sure they are.  Last and third from the bottom in the Men's/Boy's 7-Tank section. Model #46943 (men's) from the pic above, and the boy's will be model #46963 on the list.

Here's the LINK to the pics of those models.


----------



## bike

*OK I am dum*



BrentP said:


> Sure they are.  Last and third from the bottom in the Men's/Boy's 7-Tank section. Model #46943 (men's) from the pic above, and the boy's will be model #46963 on the list.
> 
> Here's the LINK to the pics of those models.




439431 is my model  --the middle numbers -my bike is 26" I searched the first page for this with the browser search feature and could not find it.

46943 corresponds to the style, but seems my number is usless in id'ing the bike...no?


----------



## BrentP

bike said:


> 439431 is my model  --the middle numbers -my bike is 26" I searched the first page for this with the browser search feature and could not find it.
> 
> 46943 corresponds to the style, but seems my number is usless in id'ing the bike...no?




It might be easier if you message me, because I have a feeling we'll end up with a long thread, here.

What it appears you have posted are a model number from a 26" standard chrome forward-thrust Spaceliner (#46943) and a model number from something else (but I'm not sure what, because all Spaceliner model numbers begin with 46 not 43).  Like I said, it's probably best to message me directly, along with a photo of the frame number from the second bike.  I might find it in one of my references.


----------



## mickeyc

*Wanted...Spaceliner bearing*

I will post this also in the wanted section, but wanted to try here too.

Need a fork bearing for the ladies Spaceliner I am customizing.  The one I have is marked "NAIL, USA  73"  It measures 1.46" O.D. and 1.24" I.D.  Just need one.

Any help appreciated.


Mike


----------



## truknamedsue

MaxGlide said:


> Does anyone know if the tank with horn and light on a 24" "7 tank" Spaceliner would fit at the same model but in a 26" bike?



 i am curious about this also. i need a tankl and found a complete 24' bike.


----------



## jeffnboise

Thank You
    Thank You.
Just found beautiful 1964-65 Deluxe I only paid pennies for.  Your research saved me alot of time.

BTW:  This bike is for sale.  Contact me for details.


----------



## kim dude

Here's one I picked up which doesn't show up here.


----------



## BrentP

kim dude said:


> Here's one I picked up which doesn't show up here.



It's not on the list because your bike isn't a Spaceliner.  It's a Flightliner (it pre-dates the Spaceliner, back when Sears bikes were branded J.C. Higgins)


----------



## kim dude

I kinda figured that out eventually. The tank being the big clue. Derp


----------



## Tdillon

*Help with this vin on a Sears spaceliner*








Found this Sears spaceliner but the vin number is weird it reads 6...66 and that all other then mo. To the left about two inches away?


----------



## BrentP

Tdillon said:


> Found this Sears spaceliner but the vin number is weird it reads 6...66 and that all other then mo. To the left about two inches away?



It's definitely not a Spaceliner.  It might be a Western Flyer Cosmic Flyer judging by the scalloped chain guard, built by Murray.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

The chain guard looks a lot like the one on my  Astro Flite-



Just for fun, the numbers on the left rear droppout are WC3708  1  610612. At first from the H on the forks I figured this was a Huffy clone.  But upon reflection I realized that it is probably H for Hiawatha.


----------



## Springer Tom

Does anyone have an idea about this serial number? Theres a 2 stamped on top of the 0 for the fourth digit.


----------



## BrentP

Springer Tom said:


> Does anyone have an idea about this serial number? Theres a 2 stamped on top of the 0 for the fourth digit.



That's interesting.  The frame must have originally been earmarked for a single-speed hub, but was changed to a two-speed Bendix hub, thus the change of the digit from 0 to 2.  Both are deluxe models, with the only difference being the rear hub.


----------



## spaceneedless

Does any body know were I can got a tank for my spaceliner. I've been looking for years

Sent from my C6530N using Tapatalk


----------



## sludgeguy

Here are pics of my Spaceliner numbers. It is extremely hard to make out in person as well as on photos. It has a clip for the tank and had the forks of of a springer all though the rattrap had been removed. 

Thanks for your help,
Doug "Sludgeguy"


----------



## jd56

spaceneedless said:


> Does any body know were I can got a tank for my spaceliner. I've been looking for years
> 
> Sent from my C6530N using Tapatalk



Tanks aren't that easy to find and depending on which model you have or retailer that sold the bike and of course gender if the bike will need to be known before the search can be done.
Let's see which model you have.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## jd56

Doug,  looks like a western auto stamping. Erhaps there is a "MO" stamping preceeding the "4".....Let's see the whole bike.
Many think they have a Sears sold Spaceliner when they in fact may have one of the Murray clones of the Spaceliner. 

The serial of the Sears Spaceliner and many other Murray thanklight models, should have a "MO" and number or letter prefix stamping. 

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## sludgeguy

Here are some close ups of the bike. It is a rat rod at present with most of the parts not matching. I would like to know what it is to see if I should restore or finish the rat it wants to be...

Thanks for your insight and sharing your knowledge!
Doug


----------



## jd56

I can't tell what this was originally Doug. Possibly added parts (Spaceliner chainguard and springer front fork)...but no doubt a 60s Murray tanklight frame. 
Still would like to see the complete bike from the rightside. To include both tires in the picture.
It might help identity. 

There are just too many of the Murray built tanklight frames to choose from without seeing and understanding the complete serial number.
It's all about the serial prefix stampings for deciphering. 

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## sludgeguy

Thanks for your insight jd56,
Here they are along with the "original?" forks. I wanted a rat trap and found one cheap so...
I hope to have time Wednesday to do more cleaning on the serial number.
Thanks
Doug


----------



## jd56

Am guessing you added the rear rack too?
My guess it's a Spaceliner clone...lots of models to chose from.
Should be a nice build.
They are smooth riders. 


It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## BrentP

sludgeguy said:


> Here are pics of my Spaceliner numbers. It is extremely hard to make out in person as well as on photos. It has a clip for the tank and had the forks of of a springer all though the rattrap had been removed.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Doug "Sludgeguy"



Hi Doug... sorry but I've been away for a few months, so I wasn't able to get my two cents in.

JD is on the right track, I think, when he suggested your bike probably started its life as one of the non-Spaceliner tank bikes produced by Murray under their own brand or for others.  Since then, yours has had a 1st gen (64-65) Spaceliner rear rack added, as well as a 2nd gen (66-68) Spaceliner chain guard.  Since the model number isn't legible, the reason I think the frame is not from a Spaceliner is because of the position of the tank front mounting tab on the head tube... it's too low.  I couldn't see the rear mounting tab in your pics, so I can't verify the rear tab design.  I have posted a couple of pics below of the mounting tabs from a chrome straight-tank Spaceliner I have so you can compare them to what you have (more comments follow below).













Based on the front tab position, I think your bike was originally probably something like a Murray Astro Flite or a Western Flyer Cosmic Flyer (or possibly even something like a JC Penney Foremost). The higher front mounting tab on the Spaceliner means the tank sits noticeably above the down tube, whereas the tanks on the others sit flush with the down tube because of the lower mounting tab position (as found on your frame).  My final comment is that, based on the pics of your rear drop-out where the paint was missing, it appears your frame isn't chromed and was probably red originally and subsequently covered over with a spray bomb.  FYI, both the Murray Astro Flite and JC Penney Foremost were available in red paint, so it's a strong possibility either of those might be yours... most likely the Astro Flite.  

Here are some comparison shots of how the tank locations differ between the Spaceliner and the others due to the difference in tab position.  You can also see how the higher tank position of the Spaceliner results in the twin top tubes coming thorough the chrome instrument panel unlike the others where the tank and instrument cluster rest below the top tubes.  The Spaceliner is the only variant of this 'family' of tank bikes where the top tubes come through the tank and instrument panel rather than over top.

SPACELINER




WESTERN FLYER COSMIC FLYER




MURRAY ASTROFLITE




And here's a promotional page for the '63 Astro Flite, in red, which I think is most likely what your bike was originally before it was repainted and had some Spaceliner parts swapped onto it.


----------



## Evans200

My new Spaceliner Deluxe 1964/5. Model 46901. A first generation model with single speed bendix. All original, even the Allstate matching whitewalls. Horn is missing and the headlight need some work. Tail light works, bike is amazing!


----------



## BrentP

Evans200 said:


> My new Spaceliner Deluxe 1964/5. Model 46901. A first generation model with single speed bendix. All original, even the Allstate matching whitewalls. Horn is missing and the headlight need some work. Tail light works, bike is amazing!




That's a beauty! The paint looks incredible; is it original?


----------



## Evans200

BrentP said:


> That's a beauty! The paint looks incredible; is it original?




Yes! Original paint, and everything else as well. Overall condition is that of a one or two year old bike. Pedals may have been switched out to girls pedals at one time, as they have 4 jewels instead of 6 on each pedal and appear narrower than boys pedals, so I'll be looking for the right ones soon. Seems the 64 and 65 models are identical. Is there any way to determine if a bike is a 64 or a 65, maybe by the serial number?


----------



## BrentP

They're definitely girls pedals if they only have two jewels per side (and they will be slightly shorter than the men's/boy's pedals, as well). The other thing I notice about yours is that the have a jeweled end cap, which wasn't seen until the Gen 2 bikes in 1966, so that's the second oddity about them. It's really hard to find a good condition pair of men's pedals because they tended to deteriorate badly with use. At least the previous owner went to some effort to find Spaceliner pedals, even though they aren't the correct ones. 

I've never been able to figure out if there's anything in the serial number to distinguish between the 1964 and '65 bikes, but you can tell by the caps on the cranks/chainring. The '64 models have the center circle of the cap painted (like yours). The '65 models have a chromed center and the surrounding area in the depression is painted. 

If you wouldn't mind, could you PM me your full serial number? I'd like to compare it to a '65 serial number to see if there's anything obvious that distinguishes the model years.


----------



## Evans200

BrentP said:


> They're definitely girls pedals if they only have two jewels per side (and they will be slightly shorter than the men's/boy's pedals, as well). The other thing I notice about yours is that the have a jeweled end cap, which wasn't seen until the Gen 2 bikes in 1966, so that's the second oddity about them. It's really hard to find a good condition pair of men's pedals because they tended to deteriorate badly with use. At least the previous owner went to some effort to find Spaceliner pedals, even though they aren't the correct ones.
> 
> I've never been able to figure out if there's anything in the serial number to distinguish between the 1964 and '65 bikes, but you can tell by the caps on the cranks/chainring. The '64 models have the center circle of the cap painted (like yours). The '65 models have a chromed center and the surrounding area in the depression is painted.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind, could you PM me your full serial number? I'd like to compare it to a '65 serial number to see if there's anything obvious that distinguishes the model years.




PM sent, thanks!


----------



## piercer_99

here is my 64' Solar Flite, well what it looked like when I bought it at least.   

Right now it is being taken apart and getting ready for an attempt at restoration.

All it really needed when I found out about it was someone who really wanted to ride it again, however I have a little work to do before I get that opportunity. 




This is the night I got it.    



The mock up prior to tearing it down. First time it was on it's own two feet in over 40 years. Front  

  Rear 



Hardest part is going to be finding a couple of the parts it is missing, most importantly the air foil fender ornament.


----------



## piercer_99

oops, I just realized I hijacked the spaceliner thread.   mea culpa


----------



## CrazyDave

I have a space liner, girls, chrome, twin switch dash, with a serial of 469501   91375.  Color me stupid but i don't think it applies to the chart.  Someone with more sense wanna help a guy out?


----------



## BrentP

CrazyDave said:


> I have a space liner, girls, chrome, twin switch dash, with a serial of 469501   91375.  Color me stupid but i don't think it applies to the chart.  Someone with more sense wanna help a guy out?



Your serial number indicates it's model # 46950.  It's in the chart, but it isn't linked to any photos because it's the one model I've never been able to source photos of.  If your's is complete, I'd love to get pics from you so I can add them to the guide.

Here's the description from the chart.
*46950 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)


----------



## CrazyDave

Well I appreciate the info man! Unfortunately mine is a mens painted frame, non springer, 2 rack reflectors but no horn.  It hung in a barn for over 20 years and I believe it to original down the tires.  I cant upload or copy and paste pics.....


----------



## BrentP

CrazyDave said:


> Well I appreciate the info man! Unfortunately mine is a mens painted frame, non springer, 2 rack reflectors but no horn.



Now you have me confused because this description doesn't match your original description _"I have a space liner, girls, chrome, twin switch dash, with a serial of 469501 91375."_, which is a correct description for that model number in 1964/65. 

The bike you're now describing sounds like a model # 46303 from 1966-68


----------



## CrazyDave

BrentP said:


> Now you have me confused because this description doesn't match your original description _"I have a space liner, girls, chrome, twin switch dash, with a serial of 469501 91375."_, which is a correct description for that model number in 1964/65.
> 
> The bike you're now describing sounds like a model # 46303 from 1966-68




100% my fault, you are correct. (I have both and got confuzzled)  It does have a horn and light as the twin switch dash, but this bike could very well be non original. It is a chrome frame, 1 speed, truss bars, no springer, relflectors in rear, not rear lights..... Sorry for my stupidity and your help!  I took a few pics, If you want better or different ones, just PM me.


----------



## BrentP

CrazyDave said:


> 100% my fault, you are correct. (I have both and got confuzzled)  It does have a horn and light as the twin switch dash, but this bike could very well be non original. It is a chrome frame, 1 speed, truss bars, no springer, relflectors in rear, not rear lights..... Sorry for my stupidity and your help!  I took a few pics, If you want better or different ones, just PM me.



Awesome!  That's exactly what I thought it was, and it looks 100% original.  You have a nice bike, there.

I'll PM you about getting some higher res. pictures emailed to me so I can add them to the Spaceliner reference guide.


----------



## CrazyDave

Right on, thanks again!


----------



## BrentP

Thanks to CrazyDave, pictures have now been added to the Spaceliner guide for the last of the Spaceliner models that didn't have reference pics (46950).  The link to pics in the Spaceliner guide for Model 46950 is now active (better pics than posted above in Comment #87).  

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## CrazyDave

BrentP said:


> Thanks to CrazyDave, pictures have now been added to the Spaceliner guide for the last of the Spaceliner models that didn't have reference pics (46950).  The link to pics in the Spaceliner guide for Model 46950 is now active (better pics than posted above in Comment #87).
> 
> Thanks, Dave.



Thank you for your help and commitment to the guide, least i could do.  Annnnnd shes immortalized!


----------



## kclassics

Hello everyone,  like many of you I bout a spaceliner today. After reading the crazy amount of info yall have compiled (which I thank yall and applaud yall) I would like to share my find with yall. Serial number 502 463030 727302. Any info would greatly be appreciated.  My son turns 3 on Fri and this will be his gift. Although he won't be able to ride it just yet, I figured once we restore it , he should be big enough to ride it when it's done.


----------



## kclassics




----------



## BrentP

kclassics said:


> Serial number 502 463030 727302. Any info would greatly be appreciated.



There's lots of info about the Spaceliner, in general, in the Guide.  In case you missed the more detailed info in the pictures link for model 46303, here it is again.  Also, if you go to the link you will be able to see (and download) pages from the Sears catalog for this model.  Based on your pictures and the style of fender reflector, yours is a 1966-68 model.

_1964-68 Sears Spaceliner, Model No. 46303. Men's Entry-level' (painted-frame) model. 

The straight-tank, painted frame models were the only Spaceliner designs that were produced for the entire five years of the Spaceliner run.

Distinguishing specifications are 26" wheel, single-speed hub, painted frame and headlight.  This model lacks a springer fork or truss bars, rack tail light or rack reflectors, horn, seat crash bar, chain ring cap.  *From 66-68 the single round fender reflector was changed to a tear drop double reflector.* 

Model No. 46343 is identical except for a 2-speed hub,

Boy's Model No. 46323 is identical except for 24" wheels and smaller frame._


----------



## MaxGlide

Here's a gal's Spaceliner I robbed from the US and now resides in Vancouver, Canada.


----------



## Fat Tire Little Rock

Sears SPACELINER Headlight Ring ChromeTechUSA Plastic Chrome Re-Plating 

SEARS SPACELINER chrome headlight ring / SPACE JET INTAKE is plastic that is plated to look like mirror-finish chrome. SPACE JET INTAKE / headlight ring is very important, the face of your SPACELINER. Do not waste time and money trying to paint it silver; looks terrible, unworthy. Difficult to find someone who can replate it like old plastic model kits. Send your SPACELINER plastic chrome headlight ring / SPACE JET INTAKE  to www.chrometechusa.com  for the finest mirror chrome finish available using old vacuum-process for plating plastic. I just did, got mine back from Mr Robert and wow looks like new again. You can read in the reflection! Makes the entire bike look even more amazing. Highly recommend ChromeTechUSA.com for SPACELINER chrome plating.


----------



## schwinnman67

Just got my Spaceliner and it needs help. The confusing thing is that the model number lists it as a Standard, but it has a tail light. Here's the first part of the numbers 502 469800


----------



## rhenning

Sears sold bike so anything is possible with them.  Maybe a sale special or ????.  Roger


----------



## Whizzer Rider

I was given a bike today.  After an initial search, I thought it was a Spaceliner, now I'm not so sure.  Attached are picture of the serial number and the entire bike.  It does have Sears stamped in the grips.  The fenders and chain guard are chrome, not yet sure about the frame.  I don't think that the front truss rod and the rear rack are Sears.  Serial number is:  M0.   6...74     17951.  Any help with identification would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## rhenning

It is a Murray built bike.  Rear drop outs, MO (Murray of Ohio) and chain ring indicate that.  Murray built many bikes for Sears including Spaceliners.  Roger


----------



## BrentP

schwinnman67 said:


> Just got my Spaceliner and it needs help. The confusing thing is that the model number lists it as a Standard, but it has a tail light. Here's the first part of the numbers 502 469800



Most likely somebody swapped off the original rack for a deluxe rack and tail light at some point in the past.  Your front fork should also have truss bars (no springer), as it was the springer fork (deluxe) version that came with the tail light.

Here's what the rear view of the model 46980 should look like.


----------



## BrentP

Whizzer Rider said:


> I was given a bike today.  After an initial search, I thought it was a Spaceliner, now I'm not so sure.  Attached are picture of the serial number and the entire bike.  It does have Sears stamped in the grips.  The fenders and chain guard are chrome, not yet sure about the frame.  I don't think that the front truss rod and the rear rack are Sears.  Serial number is:  M0.   6...74     17951.  Any help with identification would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> Kevin



Based on the design of the truss bars, serrated chain guard, and the low position of the forward tank mounting tab, my opinion is that it's probably a Murray Astroflite (or maybe a Western Flyer Cosmic Flyer built by Murray for Western Auto).  The rear rack, seat, and rear fender probably belong to something else, though.

I'm thinking it probably started off as something like this.


----------



## schwinnman67

BrentP said:


> Most likely somebody swapped off the original rack for a deluxe rack and tail light at some point in the past.  Your front fork should also have truss bars (no springer), as it was the springer fork (deluxe) version that came with the tail light.
> 
> Here's what the rear view of the model 46980 should look like.
> 
> View attachment 378513





Mine does have truss bars....


----------



## BrentP

schwinnman67 said:


> Mine does have truss bars....



That's what I thought, so it confirms the model and that the rear rack has been changed.


----------



## Ajuddy

I am looking for a truss on the front fork for my Spaceliner 46982. The one that is currently on it snapped at the wheel. Please message me if you have or know where to find one. Ajuddy@yahoo.com
Thanks


----------



## 37fleetwood

I just picked this up from another Cabe member for a friend of mine.
looking for the few pieces it needs if anyone can help. it needs a battery tray and the rear reflectors.


----------



## AfterThunk

Hello all. First time poster here. I just picked up a pair of Spaceliners last night that I noticed were overlooked in our local market. They were listed individually with a generic title like "Old Bike". I did not know what they were, but they certainly caught my eye. It took a good Google image search to figure out what they were. From there I found this resource and learned about them. Made arrangements and bought them. 

Anyway, I'm new to the classic/vintage bike fixation and have been more focused upon steel road bikes. So these are a little out of my wheelhouse. I think they are awesome though.  

I was not sure if this was the correct place to post, but I thought this scenario/question and the answers might be insightful for future visitors with similar situations. 

Thanks to this wonderful resource, I found the men's bike is a 46303 model - basic painted model spec'd with single speed and no springer fork. However, this bike actually has a chromed springer fork and a Bendix 2 speed manual hub/lever. Could this have been the original set up? Meaning, were there options for custom orders for these bikes? Otherwise, I guess it must have been upgraded at some point in it's history. 

Here are some pictures I snapped quickly this morning. 



 

 

 

 
Any other non-standard features on that one? (Other than the missing parts)

Also, thought I'd just share the women's bike. I am pretty certain the model number on stamp was 46911, which is the 64/65 single speed deluxe. But the hub has the three recessed red rings, which is indicative of the 2 speed hub, right? I will double check that serial number stamp tonight. 



 

 

 

 

 

I just bought these last night. I am still undecided if I will keep them to restore myself, sell the set, or part them out to maximize the flip. 

Anyway, thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## AfterThunk

I double checked the serial number on the women's model. Definitely a 46911.

Would this also likely be a post-factory upgrade?


----------



## mickeyc

I think both rear hubs were upgrades.  The one with the 3 red rings is a 2 speed "kick back" type.
I had a men's Spaceliner, nice riding middle weight bike.

Mike


----------



## BrentP

Somebody altered the men's bike by swapping out the original rear wheel for one with a manual two-speed hub.  The springer fork was also a swap, not an option (it was taken from a chromed, deluxe, model).  The original fork would have been painted red.

Based on the serial number of the womens' bike, it looks as though somebody swapped on the two-speed kickback hub from the 46931.  That's a nice upgrade to have, even though it isn't original.


----------



## Fat Tire Little Rock

1964 SPACELINER Deluxe today two pictures taken at the same time only stepping aside for different angles. 
*SPACELINER PHASERS SET TO STUNNING! 
BeEp! bEeP!*


----------



## Critter1

Just grabbed this from a local CL ad. Not a whole lot to go off of here besides the frame itself. No badge or chain guard. I'd like to know the year and which model it is.  Any help?

MOU 315167









Justin


----------



## BrentP

It's not a Spaceliner. It's something from Murray, but beyond pointing you in that general direction I'm not enough of a Murray expert to tell you what it is. Perhaps if you post it in the general Middleweight Bikes forum, and ask "What Murray is this?" you'll get a quick answer from the Murray experts.


----------



## Critter1

Ok, thank you. 


Justin


----------



## schwinnman67

Just got a Deluxe Spaceliner 469010. What is weird is that it is a 2-speed, not a single speed. I'll post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## schwinnman67

Here's pics from the CL ad I got my latest Spaceliner from


----------



## partsguy

BrentP said:


> Somebody altered the men's bike by swapping out the original rear wheel for one with a manual two-speed hub.  The springer fork was also a swap, not an option (it was taken from a chromed, deluxe, model).  The original fork would have been painted red.
> 
> Based on the serial number of the womens' bike, it looks as though somebody swapped on the two-speed kickback hub from the 46931.  That's a nice upgrade to have, even though it isn't original.




I think I have a Sears catalog that gives the option of a 2-speed kickback. They might be factory or "dealer installed"


----------



## BrentP

partsguy said:


> I think I have a Sears catalog that gives the option of a 2-speed kickback. They might be factory or "dealer installed"



The "option" was to buy the model that came with the 2-speed kickback hub... it wasn't available as a dealer installed option.  You simply ordered the 2-speed model.  In this case, the poster has a model that was originally equipped with a single speed hub from the factory, but has at some point been retrofitted by an owner with a 2-speed hub, which essentially turns it into a model 46931.

Here's an example of how the numbering worked for a few models, from a 1964 catalog.  The guide on page one of this thread describes all the differences between the different model numbers, and links to pictures and catalog scans.


----------



## BrentP

schwinnman67 said:


> Just got a Deluxe Spaceliner 469010. What is weird is that it is a 2-speed, not a single speed. I'll post pics when I get a chance.



That's a nice swap somebody made at some point.  I've often thought of converting my 46901 to a 2-speed (46921)


----------



## skinman

BrentP said:


> After a year long research exercise, I have compiled reference information for all of the 44 different Sears Spaceliner models.  If anyone has better photos for a specific model please contact me and I will add them to this reference.
> 
> 
> *PRODUCTION NOTES*
> 
> Spaceliners were designed by renowned industrial designer, Victor Schrekendost, and produced for model years 1964-68 (5 years), by Murray for Sears (debuted in the Fall/Winter catalog in late 1963).  It was introduced as the new top middle-weight model when Sears discontinued production of the Flightliner at the end of 1963.  Prior to this time, bikes sold by Sears were branded J.C. Higgins, but beginning in 1964 (the year of the first Spaceliner) branding of all bikes was changed to Sears.  In 1964 and 1965 they had a straight-tank design which was phased out at the end of 1965 _(with the exception of the painted frame models)_ when the 'Forward Thrust' (7-style tank) design was introduced for the 1966-68 model years (debuted in the Fall/Winter catalog in late 1965).
> 
> The chrome frame Spaceliners can be grouped into three tiers (referred to here as Deluxe, Standard, and Base). Sears also produced painted-frame Spaceliners in addition to their chrome models. The top tier, fully-optioned chrome bikes, are referred to here as 'Deluxe'. The 'Standard' and 'Base' tier chrome bikes are considered mid-range (fewer features), while the painted bikes are the entry-level models.  Most of the full-size bikes were also available with an optional 2-speed, kick-back Bendix rear hub, and were assigned a different model number if they came with this feature.
> 
> The painted straight-tank models were the only models produced for all 5 years of Spaceliner production (the chrome, straight-tank models were phased out in late 1965).  When the 7-style tank (Forward Thrust) models were introduced for the 1966-68 model years, a painted 7-style tank version was added to the line-up which gave both straight & 7-style tank choices for the painted frame models during those 3 years from 1966-68.
> 
> Bikes came in larger Men's/Women's size (26" wheels and full size frames) or Boy's/Girl's size (24" wheels and smaller frames), but Sears referred to all sizes as either Boy's or Girl's in their catalogs and used the model number to distinguish between sizes.
> 
> Depending on model and year, prices ranged between about $39 for a painted model to $65 for a top-tier Deluxe model.
> 
> 
> *THE BIKES*
> 
> Serial numbers are found on the rear wheel drop outs. The first three serial number digits (502) are Murray's identification code for Sears. _*Digits 4-8 of the bike serial number indicate the model number.*_  The final digits are the unique frame identification number.
> 
> In most cases, bikes are grouped into families in the table below (i.e. Deluxe family, Standard family, Base family).  Each 'family' usually contains three different models that are identical except for size (26" or 24") and whether or not the 26" version has a 2-speed hub option (such details are noted in the table descriptions).  Highlighted model numbers in the table are linked to external reference photos _(although the images might be of a single specific model, they are representative of ALL three models within each Deluxe, Standard or Base family)_.  Clicking on the highlighted model numbers will open up a browser window with photos, and in some cases Sears catalog scans, for the appropriate models.  There are also additional descriptive details added to the photo pages.
> 
> 
> *CHROME 'STRAIGHT-TANK' MODELS  (1964 & 1965 Model Years)*
> 
> *NOTE:*  To save space, _unless otherwise noted_ all CHROME frame models were equipped with head lights, tear-drop double reflectors on the rear fender, chrome chain ring caps, seat crash bars and painted rear racks. These specifications are common to all chrome frame models and therefore aren't noted below unless modified for a particular model, in which case the modification is noted.
> 
> *Men's / Boy's*
> *46901 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
> *46921 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
> *46961 *(1964-65, 24", *Deluxe *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
> *46940 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46980 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46960 *(1964-65, 24", *Standard *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46306* (1964-65, 26", *Base *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> 
> *Women's / Girl's*
> *46911 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Woman's, 1-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
> *46931 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Woman's, 2-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
> *46971 *(1964-65, 24", *Deluxe *chrome, Girl's, 1-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
> *46950 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46990 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46970 *(1964-65, 24", *Standard *chrome, Girl's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46316 *(1964-65, 26", *Base *chrome, Women's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> 
> 
> *CHROME '7-STYLE' TANK MODELS  (1966-68 Model Years)*
> 
> *Men's / Boy's*
> *46902 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
> *46922 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
> *46962 *(1966-68, 24", *Deluxe *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
> *46942 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46982 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46962 *(1966-68, 24", *Standard *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46943 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> *46983 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> *46963 *(1966-68, 24", *Base *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> 
> *Woman's / Girl's*
> *46912 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *Women's, 1-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
> *46932 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *Women's, 2-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
> *46972 *(1966-68, 24", *Deluxe* Girls's, 1-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
> *46952 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46992 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46972 *(1966-68, 24", *Standard *chrome, Girl's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46953 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Women's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> *46993 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Women's, 2-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> *46973 *(1966-68, 24", *Base *chrome, Girl's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> 
> 
> *PAINTED MODELS*
> 
> *NOTE:* Specifications common to all of the painted models, and therefore not repeated below unless otherwise noted for clarification, are: tear drop double reflector on rear fender, no springer fork, no front truss bars, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no seat crash bar, no chain ring cap.  Details that vary by model number are shown below.
> 
> *Men's / Boy's*
> *46303 *(1964-68, 26", Straight Tank, Men's, 1-speed, 1 round rear fender reflector in 64-65 was changed to a tear-drop reflector plus 2 rack reflectors in 66-68)
> *46343 *(1964-68, same specs as 46303, 2-speed)
> *46323 *(1964-68, 24" with same specs as 46303)
> *46305 *(1966-68, 26", 7-Tank, Men's, 1-speed, tear-drop reflector, 2 rack reflectors)
> *46345 *(1966-68, same specs as 46305, 2-speed)
> *46325 *(1966-68, 24" with same specs as 46305)
> 
> *Woman's / Girl's*
> *46313 *(1964-68, 26", Straight Tank, Women's, 1-speed, 1 round rear fender reflector in 64-65 was changed to a tear-drop reflector plus 2 rack reflectors in 66-68)
> *46353 *(1964-68, 26", same specs as 46313, 2-speed)
> *46333 *(1964-68, 24" with same specs as 46313)
> *46315 *(1966-68, 26", 7-Tank, Women's, 1-speed, tear-drop reflector, 2 rack reflectors)
> *46355 *(1966-68, same specs as 46315, 2-speed)
> *46335 *(1966-68, 24" with same specs as 46315)
> 
> Copyright 2012


----------



## skinman

skinman said:


> View attachment 488145



 What is this middleweight exactly. I've owned a few spaceliners. This bike is mixed up with a few Schwinn parts. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## skinman

I'm new to your page. I've collected and sold many bikes on ebay and at trade shows. I've owned a few mint spaceliners.  I can't figure this bike out. It has some Schwinn parts mixed in. Just curious what the frame is. It will be for sale.


skinman said:


> View attachment 488145


----------



## skinman

Km


----------



## skinman

I recently bought this at a yard sale. I really thought it was a spaceliner. I got it home scoured the surface rust off and realized that it has a 24" Schwinn s7 rear wheel. I knew the front was a 24 and not right. Before I build a low rider out of her I would try to sell the stripped frame if a reasonable offer is made. I will ship for cost plus boxing. Ups. Really curious what this middle weight is. Ready to part out or build a low rider either way.


----------



## skinman

I do have the rear rack it needs repair.


----------



## skinman

skinman said:


> View attachment 488151 Km



The bike is a 26" with 24" wheels. The rear wheel is a schwinn s7 with a west wind white wall.


----------



## BrentP

I don't know what it is, but you'll have better luck if you post your pic and question as a new topic in the middle weight thread, where it will be seen by more people.


----------



## tada

I picked this Spaceliner up a few years ago in Denver and brought it with me to Tucson.  I am always meaning to get around to restoring it.  

I have the chainguard but it's pretty dented up, and I never seem to find them up for sale.  Maybe a body shop with some paintless dent repair could restore it.  I do not intend to paint it.  The patina is fine.  The Allstate tires hold air, but look pretty dry rotted.  The model number shows it to be a 1966-68 Deluxe women's 26 inch.  The tank is missing as is the rear rack and reflectors.  It's supposed to be single speed, but the hub looks to be 2 speed. Here are some pics.  



 



 



 



 



 

I know, the Bambi bell is not original, but it's classic 60s.  

Is there a good source for any of the missing parts?   Any help would be appreciated.   Thanks, Tom


----------



## BrentP

tada said:


> The Allstate tires hold air, but look pretty dry rotted.
> 
> It's supposed to be single speed, but the hub looks to be 2 speed.
> 
> Is there a good source for any of the missing parts?



Try this product from John Deere. I use it on old tires, and it will actually heal the oxidized rubber to a certain extent.
http://www.shopgreendealer.com/John-Deere-Ultra-Guard-Tire-and-Rubber-Protection-TY16369.html

Judging from the pic, it has the correct single speed hub.

Parts come up periodically on eBay. Create some automated searches for the parts you're looking for, and when they get posted on eBay you will get an automatic notification.


----------



## schwinnman67

I don't recall if it's the same as a Flightliner, but there are a few guards on Ebay and a couple racks.


----------



## marching_out

Just picked up this Spaceliner yesterday. I wouldn't normally buy a girls bike unless it was for parts but I love the looks of the Spaceliners and the price on this was fantastic. It is a deluxe model, single speed and everything seems to be there. My question is this, should I attempt to restore this or not? The chrome appears to be gone in some places and I've tried to show this in some of the picts. I thought I had read somewhere the chrome Sears bikes were clear coated. What do you guys think?


----------



## Fat Tire Little Rock

1964 Space Age SEARS _SPACELINER_ Deluxe with lacquer clear coat removed using Rust-oleum Aircraft Stripper gel (for autos) and working lights and horn! BeEp! bEeP!
In the future, bicycles will look like _SPACELINER_.


----------



## BrentP

Very nice.


----------



## Knight

This is my Spaceliner. I am not trying to be historically accurate, just "in the spirit of" the Spaceliner I had when I grew up. 

In particular, the headlight front end comes from a Flightliner and so does not exactly fit the tank. When I got it, the horn knob had been replaced by a big ugly push button. I replaced both horn and light knobs with modern chrome push buttons that have red rings around them that glow when pushed.The horn is a modern low-voltage piezo beeper. 

The front lights are simply LED lights that snap onto 9 volt batteries. The rear lights are little push on/off LED things that use batteries the size of nickels.

The seat is similar to the original in that it is black with a chrome crash rail. 

For simplicity, I chose to use red lettering on the chain guard, rather than paint part of it red and then put on white letters. I might go back and re-do this. 

The front wheel is all new; the rear wheel is original. The two-speed kick back shifting works well. The pedals are reminiscent of the originals.

I had a buddy repaint the tank and rear rack. I used rattle can spray paint for the front forks. I used white automotive striping to do the white parts of the rear rack.

The rear reflector was a new, never been used find from ebay. The front lights lens came from ebay.

Chrometech re-chromed the dashboard. I can't say enough what a nice job he did. The dashboard was in rough shape but he made what is left of it shiny.

I ride it lots around our  neighborhood. It is loads of fun.


----------



## Knight

Knight said:


> This is my Spaceliner. I am not trying to be historically accurate, just "in the spirit of" the Spaceliner I had when I grew up.
> 
> In particular, the headlight front end comes from a Flightliner and so does not exactly fit the tank. When I got it, the horn knob had been replaced by a big ugly push button. I replaced both horn and light knobs with modern chrome push buttons that have red rings around them that glow when pushed.The horn is a modern low-voltage piezo beeper.
> 
> The front lights are simply LED lights that snap onto 9 volt batteries. The rear lights are little push on/off LED things that use batteries the size of nickels.
> 
> The seat is similar to the original in that it is black with a chrome crash rail.
> 
> For simplicity, I chose to use red lettering on the chain guard, rather than paint part of it red and then put on white letters. I might go back and re-do this.
> 
> The front wheel is all new; the rear wheel is original. The two-speed kick back shifting works well. The pedals are reminiscent of the originals.
> 
> I had a buddy repaint the tank and rear rack. I used rattle can spray paint for the front forks. I used white automotive striping to do the white parts of the rear rack.
> 
> The rear reflector was a new, never been used find from ebay. The front lights lens came from ebay.
> 
> Chrometech re-chromed the dashboard. I can't say enough what a nice job he did. The dashboard was in rough shape but he made what is left of it shiny.
> 
> I ride it lots around our  neighborhood. It is loads of fun.
> 
> View attachment 671189


----------



## Knight

More photos


----------



## Knight

A few more photos...


----------



## schwinnman67

Nice! The push buttons look good.


----------



## marching_out

Decided to post my paint selection pictures here as well.


----------



## Bike Mike

BrentP said:


> That's interesting.  The frame must have originally been earmarked for a single-speed hub, but was changed to a two-speed Bendix hub, thus the change of the digit from 0 to 2.  Both are deluxe models, with the only difference being the rear hub.



I know its been a couple of years but i just purchased a single-speed hub. Is it a simple swap? And does the two-speed hub make a difference? Look forward to hearing back from you.

Mike
Fullerton


----------



## Bike Mike

mickeyc said:


> I think both rear hubs were upgrades.  The one with the 3 red rings is a 2 speed "kick back" type.
> I had a men's Spaceliner, nice riding middle weight bike.
> 
> Mike



Hi Mike, this is Mike. Know where i can buy a 2-speed hub for my Spaceliner?


----------



## Bike Mike

Fat Tire Little Rock said:


> 1964 Space Age SEARS _SPACELINER_ Deluxe with lacquer clear coat removed using Rust-oleum Aircraft Stripper gel (for autos) and working lights and horn! BeEp! bEeP!
> In the future, bicycles will look like _SPACELINER_.
> 
> View attachment 666324
> 
> View attachment 666325
> 
> View attachment 666326
> 
> View attachment 666327
> 
> View attachment 666328



Thank you for your post. Actually seeing the lights work is amazing. I just purchased a bike and it's enroute with bike flight so I'm just learning more about the bike by these posts. Pardon me for asking but does the actual back tail light work as a 1964 option or did you add that? I really look forward to your post


----------



## KarlH9

Wow nice!!!! I'm still looking for a tank for my 66-68 24" boys!


----------



## BrentP

Bike Mike said:


> I know its been a couple of years but i just purchased a single-speed hub. Is it a simple swap? And does the two-speed hub make a difference? Look forward to hearing back from you.
> 
> Mike
> Fullerton



It's a simple swap.   The red banded two-speed hub gives you a lower (0.67) ratio to make it easier to climb hills.


----------



## BrentP

Bike Mike said:


> Thank you for your post. Actually seeing the lights work is amazing. I just purchased a bike and it's enroute with bike flight so I'm just learning more about the bike by these posts. Pardon me for asking but does the actual back tail light work as a 1964 option or did you add that? I really look forward to your post



The Deluxe model was equipped with a working tail light for all model years.  If you review the Spaceliner reference guide on page 1 of this thread, you will find the detailed specs for each Spaceliner model.


----------



## Bike Mike

BrentP said:


> It's a simple swap.   The red banded two-speed hub gives you a lower (0.67) ratio to make it easier to climb hills.



Thank you for your response. I look forward to buying one. Is there way to tell if its gonna work when you buy it unmounted?


----------



## BrentP

Bike Mike said:


> Thank you for your response. I look forward to buying one. Is there way to tell if its gonna work when you buy it unmounted?



The hubs are identical in dimensions so the two-speed can be retrofitted to a single speed (and vice versa) without issue.


----------



## burrolalb

BrentP said:


> After a year long research exercise, I have compiled reference information for the 44 versions (models) of the Sears Spaceliner.  If anyone has better photos for a specific model please contact me and I will add them to this reference. Also, if I have used reference images of your own bike, please let me know so I can give you a photo credit.
> 
> 
> *PRODUCTION NOTES*
> 
> Spaceliners were designed by renowned industrial designer, Victor Schrekendost, and produced for model years 1964-68 (5 years), by Murray for Sears (debuted in the Fall/Winter catalog in late 1963).  It was introduced as the new top middle-weight model when Sears discontinued production of the Flightliner at the end of 1963.  Prior to this time, bikes sold by Sears were branded J.C. Higgins, but beginning in 1964 (the year of the first Spaceliner) branding of all bikes was changed to Sears.  In 1964 and 1965 they had a straight-tank design which was phased out at the end of 1965 _(with the exception of the painted frame models)_ when the 'Forward Thrust' (7-style tank) design was introduced for the 1966-68 model years (debuted in the Fall/Winter catalog in late 1965).
> 
> The chrome frame Spaceliners can be grouped into three tiers (referred to here as Deluxe, Standard, and Base). Sears also produced painted-frame Spaceliners in addition to their chrome models. The top tier, fully-optioned chrome bikes, are referred to here as 'Deluxe'. The 'Standard' and 'Base' tier chrome bikes are considered mid-range (fewer features), while the painted bikes are the entry-level models.  Most of the full-size bikes were also available with an optional 2-speed, kick-back Bendix rear hub, and were assigned a different model number if they came with this feature.
> 
> The painted straight-tank models were the only models produced for all 5 years of Spaceliner production (the chrome, straight-tank models were phased out in late 1965).  When the 7-style tank (Forward Thrust) models were introduced for the 1966-68 model years, a painted 7-style tank version was added to the line-up which gave both straight & 7-style tank choices for the painted frame models during those 3 years from 1966-68.
> 
> Bikes came in larger Men's/Women's size (26" wheels and full size frames) or Boy's/Girl's size (24" wheels and smaller frames), but Sears referred to all sizes as either Boy's or Girl's in their catalogs and used the model number to distinguish between sizes.
> 
> Depending on model and year, prices ranged between about $39 for a painted model to $65 for a top-tier Deluxe model.
> 
> 
> *THE BIKES*
> 
> Serial numbers are found on the rear wheel drop outs. The first three serial number digits (502) are Murray's identification code for Sears. _*Digits 4-8 of the bike serial number indicate the model number.*_  The final digits are the unique frame identification number.  Nothing in the serial number indicates the manufacture date or year of the bike, but if the original Sears Allstate tires are intact there will be a date code on the tire that will give an approximation of when the bike was manufactured _(not exact because there is no way of knowing the lag time between tire manufacture and bike manufacture)_.  You can learn how to date Sears Allstate tires HERE.
> 
> In most cases, bikes are grouped into families in the table below (i.e. Deluxe family, Standard family, Base family).  Each 'family' usually contains three different models that are identical except for size (26" or 24") and whether or not the 26" version has a 2-speed hub option (such details are noted in the table descriptions).  Highlighted model numbers in the table are linked to external reference photos _(although the images might be of a single specific model, they are representative of ALL three models within each Deluxe, Standard or Base family)_.  Clicking on the highlighted model numbers will open up a browser window with photos, and in some cases Sears catalog scans, for the appropriate models.  There are also additional descriptive details added to the photo pages.
> 
> 
> *CHROME 'STRAIGHT-TANK' MODELS  (1964 & 1965 Model Years)*
> 
> *NOTE:*  To save space, _unless otherwise noted_ all CHROME frame models were equipped with head lights, tear-drop double reflectors on the rear fender, chrome chain ring caps, seat crash bars and painted rear racks. These specifications are common to all chrome frame models and therefore aren't noted below unless modified for a particular model, in which case the modification is noted.
> 
> *Men's / Boy's*
> *46901 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
> *46921 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
> *46961 *(1964-65, 24", *Deluxe *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
> *46940 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46980 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46960 *(1964-65, 24", *Standard *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46306* (1964-65, 26", *Base *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> 
> *Women's / Girl's*
> *46911 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Woman's, 1-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
> *46931 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Woman's, 2-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
> *46971 *(1964-65, 24", *Deluxe *chrome, Girl's, 1-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
> *46950 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46990 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46970 *(1964-65, 24", *Standard *chrome, Girl's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46316 *(1964-65, 26", *Base *chrome, Women's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> 
> 
> *CHROME '7-STYLE' TANK MODELS  (1966-68 Model Years)*
> 
> *Men's / Boy's*
> *46902 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
> *46922 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
> *46962 *(1966-68, 24", *Deluxe *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
> *46942 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46982 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46962 *(1966-68, 24", *Standard *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46943 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> *46983 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> *46963 *(1966-68, 24", *Base *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> 
> *Woman's / Girl's*
> *46912 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *Women's, 1-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
> *46932 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *Women's, 2-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
> *46972 *(1966-68, 24", *Deluxe* Girls's, 1-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
> *46952 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46992 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46972 *(1966-68, 24", *Standard *chrome, Girl's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46953 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Women's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> *46993 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Women's, 2-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> *46973 *(1966-68, 24", *Base *chrome, Girl's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> 
> 
> *PAINTED MODELS*
> 
> *NOTE:* Specifications common to all of the painted models, and therefore not repeated below unless otherwise noted for clarification, are: tear drop double reflector on rear fender, no springer fork, no front truss bars, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no seat crash bar, no chain ring cap.  Details that vary by model number are shown below.
> 
> *Men's / Boy's*
> *46303 *(1964-68, 26", Straight Tank, Men's, 1-speed, 1 round rear fender reflector in 64-65 was changed to a tear-drop reflector plus 2 rack reflectors in 66-68)
> *46343 *(1964-68, same specs as 46303, 2-speed)
> *46323 *(1964-68, 24" with same specs as 46303)
> *46305 *(1966-68, 26", 7-Tank, Men's, 1-speed, tear-drop reflector, 2 rack reflectors)
> *46345 *(1966-68, same specs as 46305, 2-speed)
> *46325 *(1966-68, 24" with same specs as 46305)
> 
> *Woman's / Girl's*
> *46313 *(1964-68, 26", Straight Tank, Women's, 1-speed, 1 round rear fender reflector in 64-65 was changed to a tear-drop reflector plus 2 rack reflectors in 66-68)
> *46353 *(1964-68, 26", same specs as 46313, 2-speed)
> *46333 *(1964-68, 24" with same specs as 46313)
> *46315 *(1966-68, 26", 7-Tank, Women's, 1-speed, tear-drop reflector, 2 rack reflectors)
> *46355 *(1966-68, same specs as 46315, 2-speed)
> *46335 *(1966-68, 24" with same specs as 46315)
> 
> Copyright 2012



Thanks for taking the time to do this ... this is better than Google  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentP

burrolalb said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do this ... this is better than Google
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Haa haa... you're quite welcome. I'm glad you find it useful.


----------



## Bike Mike

BrentP said:


> The hubs are identical in dimensions so the two-speed can be retrofitted to a single speed (and vice versa) without issue.



Oh shoot I can have me a "Sleeper" Spaceliner once I kick it in 2nd gear...gone Lol! Thanks for the great info!!!!! Then if i find the hub alone I don't have to respoke it into my existing rim.


----------



## Bike Mike

Bike Mike said:


> Oh shoot I can have me a "Sleeper" Spaceliner once I kick it in 2nd gear...gone Lol! Thanks for the great info!!!!! Then if i find the hub alone I don't have to respoke it into my existing rim.



I still have to be careful then if an unhonest chap sells me a three striped hub but switched gears. I I think to prevent that I need to see what the innards of a two speed look like and disassemble it right in front of them so I can verify what I'm buying. Just thinking out loud


----------



## BrentP

Bike Mike said:


> Oh shoot I can have me a "Sleeper" Spaceliner once I kick it in 2nd gear...gone Lol! Thanks for the great info!!!!! Then if i find the hub alone I don't have to respoke it into my existing rim.



If you buy the hub only, you will need to disassemble the wheel, remove the old hub, and rebuild the wheel using the two-speed hub (assuming you're not trying to swap the internals, only). If you're fortunate enough to find a complete wheel and hub, then it's a simple wheel swap.


----------



## BrentP

Bike Mike said:


> I still have to be careful then if an unhonest chap sells me a three striped hub but switched gears. I I think to prevent that I need to see what the innards of a two speed look like and disassemble it right in front of them so I can verify what I'm buying. Just thinking out loud



I don't think you'll need to worry about that.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Bike Mike said:


> Oh shoot I can have me a "Sleeper" Spaceliner once I kick it in 2nd gear...gone Lol! Thanks for the great info!!!!! Then if i find the hub alone I don't have to respoke it into my existing rim.




Mike, I'm not familiar with the spaceliners, but very familiar with the Bendix kickback 2 speeds. I didn't see any of your posts as to what year you have but if you want to make it correct 60 -64 would be a red band, 65 - 70 would be yellow. Either will work, same gearing in both but some of the internal parts are different. The 2 speed parts wont go inside the single speed hub so you will have to re lace the wheel,... and probably need a different length spoke. And yes you can test it in your hand. If its not to gummed up hold the brake arm and spin the sprocket. Watch to see how fast the hub is spinning. Now spin it back like applying the brake then forward again. The hub should spin faster or slower depending what gear it was in. Lots of info out there on the bendix 2 speed kickback hubs, you'll probably find more in the Schwinn forums.


----------



## Bike Mike

Rusty Klunker said:


> Mike, I'm not familiar with the spaceliners, but very familiar with the Bendix kickback 2 speeds. I didn't see any of your posts as to what year you have but if you want to make it correct 60 -64 would be a red band, 65 - 70 would be yellow. Either will work, same gearing in both but some of the internal parts are different. The 2 speed parts wont go inside the single speed hub so you will have to re lace the wheel,... and probably need a different length spoke. And yes you can test it in your hand. If its not to gummed up hold the brake arm and spin the sprocket. Watch to see how fast the hub is spinning. Now spin it back like applying the brake then forward again. The hub should spin faster or slower depending what gear it was in. Lots of info out there on the bendix 2 speed kickback hubs, you'll probably find more in the Schwinn forums.



Thank you for that great info.


----------



## Bike Mike

Rusty Klunker said:


> Mike, I'm not familiar with the spaceliners, but very familiar with the Bendix kickback 2 speeds. I didn't see any of your posts as to what year you have but if you want to make it correct 60 -64 would be a red band, 65 - 70 would be yellow. Either will work, same gearing in both but some of the internal parts are different. The 2 speed parts wont go inside the single speed hub so you will have to re lace the wheel,... and probably need a different length spoke. And yes you can test it in your hand. If its not to gummed up hold the brake arm and spin the sprocket. Watch to see how fast the hub is spinning. Now spin it back like applying the brake then forward again. The hub should spin faster or slower depending what gear it was in. Lots of info out there on the bendix 2 speed kickback hubs, you'll probably find more in the Schwinn forums.



I would need the red bands since my bike is a '64 Spaceliner


----------



## BrentP

Bike Mike said:


> I would need the red bands since my bike is a '64 Spaceliner



They're easy to find at swap meets, eBay, or on The CABE. There are a couple on eBay currently.


----------



## Bike Mike

BrentP said:


> They're easy to find at swap meets, eBay, or on The CABE. There are a couple on eBay currently.



Just won one on ebay: Vintage Bendix Bicycle Hub 2Speed Kick Back Automatic Red Band coaster brake 36h so I'll have it swapped out by a professional. Seller says it spins freely so sounds good. Paid $50 plus $15 shipping. Im on my way to happy bicycle rides.


----------



## Bike Mike

Bike Mike said:


> Just won one on ebay: Vintage Bendix Bicycle Hub 2Speed Kick Back Automatic Red Band coaster brake 36h so I'll have it swapped out by a professional. Seller says it spins freely so sounds good. Paid $50 plus $15 shipping. Im on my way to happy bicycle rides.





Bike Mike said:


> Just won one on ebay: Vintage Bendix Bicycle Hub 2Speed Kick Back Automatic Red Band coaster brake 36h so I'll have it swapped out by a professional. Seller says it spins freely so sounds good. Paid $50 plus $15 shipping. Im on my way to happy bicycle rides.
> 
> I just received my bike at the bike shop but i forgot to jot down the tire size since they said theyd try to find a pair.  ****26" Spaceliner liner tire size??****


----------



## Bike Mike

I just received my bike at the bike shop but i forgot to jot down the tire size since they said theyd try to find a pair in about a week.  I wanna ride sooner than that
****26" Spaceliner liner tire size??****


----------



## BrentP

Bike Mike said:


> I just received my bike at the bike shop but i forgot to jot down the tire size since they said theyd try to find a pair in about a week.  I wanna ride sooner than that
> ****26" Spaceliner liner tire size??****



26 x 1.75


----------



## Bike Mike

BrentP said:


> 26 x 1.75



Cool. Theres a pair on ebay. Really like this resource. Thank you.


----------



## Bike Mike

Rusty Klunker said:


> Mike, I'm not familiar with the spaceliners, but very familiar with the Bendix kickback 2 speeds. I didn't see any of your posts as to what year you have but if you want to make it correct 60 -64 would be a red band, 65 - 70 would be yellow. Either will work, same gearing in both but some of the internal parts are different. The 2 speed parts wont go inside the single speed hub so you will have to re lace the wheel,... and probably need a different length spoke. And yes you can test it in your hand. If its not to gummed up hold the brake arm and spin the sprocket. Watch to see how fast the hub is spinning. Now spin it back like applying the brake then forward again. The hub should spin faster or slower depending what gear it was in. Lots of info out there on the bendix 2 speed kickback hubs, you'll probably find more in the Schwinn forums.



Just got this hub in the mail today and my bike is currently at the shop. So...i reckon ill have it respoked into the original rim. It doesnt spin fast but when i turn the gear the other way its a lower gear. It probably needs to be regreased. They charge $75 labor and a $1.00 a spoke.


----------



## BrentP

Bike Mike said:


> Just got this hub in the mail today and my bike is currently at the shop. So...i reckon ill have it respoked into the original rim. It doesnt spin fast but when i turn the gear the other way its a lower gear. It probably needs to be regreased. They charge $75 labor and a $1.00 a spoke.
> 
> View attachment 691647
> 
> View attachment 691648



Looks like a nice bike. I hope the stand clamp doesn't damage the decal... they're very fragile.


----------



## Bike Mike

A pic from yesterday's adventure on Balboa Island


----------



## Bike Mike

BrentP said:


> Looks like a nice bike. I hope the stand clamp doesn't damage the decal... they're very fragile.



I have a video on my Instagram @armymike86 of the bike crossing the channel on the ferry but unfortunately can't post onto the Cabe


----------



## Bike Mike

Hope you don't mind me asking on this thread. I could use a Spaceliner fix showing off yer accessories on yer Spaceliners...please


----------



## Fat Tire Little Rock

How about this bicycle trick?

Today Sunset with Big Rock cliffs in the background
1964 Space Age *SPACELINER *_SHIELDS UP_
*SET PHASERS TO STUNNING


 *
Space Age space jet like F-86 Saber Jet and _THE JETSON’S._
*Lights & horn working. BeEp! bEeP!*
(Photos unaltered just chrome frame at different angles like a mirror in Sun.)
Cool bicycle trick?

---=MGB=---


----------



## Bike Mike

Fat Tire Little Rock said:


> How about this bicycle trick?
> 
> Today Sunset with Big Rock cliffs in the background
> 1964 Space Age *SPACELINER *_SHIELDS UP_
> *SET PHASERS TO STUNNING
> View attachment 697954 *
> Space Age space jet like F-86 Saber Jet and _THE JETSON’S._
> *Lights & horn working. BeEp! bEeP!*
> (Photos unaltered just chrome frame at different angles like a mirror in Sun.)
> Cool bicycle trick?
> 
> ---=MGB=---



Very cool bike. It looks good at any angle


----------



## BrentP

Bike Mike said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking on this thread. I could use a Spaceliner fix showing off yer accessories on yer Spaceliners...please



The only accessories I have on my Spaceliner are flashing, bullet, valve covers.  When the wheels rotate, the LED bulbs inside will flash like strobes.  It's pretty cool, and seems appropriate for the Spaceliner.


----------



## marching_out

Been meaning to post this info for a while. I finished an abbreviated restore of my wife's Spaceliner earlier this fall and learned some new tricks. Both battery containers were shot and had to come up with something new. I wasn't concerned with originality. I just wanted something that worked. Parts for the rear light included a "free" flashlight from Harbor Freight and a double "D" cell box with and on/off switch. I tore the flashlight apart for the bulb and the housing. The box needed modified to contain the tabs for the lens and attachment to the rack. After that, I painted it white, soldered the light to the box and used a little hot glue to hold the light in the right spot so I could get the lens in...sort of like putting a puzzle together. The result looks pretty good. So if you just want a light that works and aren't concerned with originality, this is a inexpensive route to go.


----------



## BrentP

marching_out said:


> Been meaning to post this info for a while. I finished an abbreviated restore of my wife's Spaceliner earlier this fall and learned some new tricks. Both battery containers were shot and had to come up with something new. I wasn't concerned with originality. I just wanted something that worked. Parts for the rear light included a "free" flashlight from Harbor Freight and a double "D" cell box with and on/off switch. I tore the flashlight apart for the bulb and the housing. The box needed modified to contain the tabs for the lens and attachment to the rack. After that, I painted it white, soldered the light to the box and used a little hot glue to hold the light in the right spot so I could get the lens in...sort of like putting a puzzle together. The result looks pretty good. So if you just want a light that works and aren't concerned with originality, this is a inexpensive route to go.




Nicely done!  Are you sure your name isn't MacGyver?


----------



## Knight

I updated the chain guard...

Not entirely happy with it, but it is fun to work with it.


----------



## jacob9795

Here is an original battery tray for this style rack...


----------



## mickeyc

Check this web site for parts for lights..www.mouser.com


Mike


----------



## Lorcan Otway

Hi Brent: Great work, and many thanks! Do you know what approx. years a serial number beginning

 

 in 462 might be? Here is a photo of the bike and one of the serial number. Is it a Spaceliner, or a Flightliner??? Many thanks! - Lorcan 







BrentP said:


> After a year long research exercise, I have compiled reference information for the 44 versions (models) of the Sears Spaceliner.  If anyone has better photos for a specific model please contact me and I will add them to this reference. Also, if I have used reference images of your own bike, please let me know so I can give you a photo credit.
> 
> 
> *PRODUCTION NOTES*
> 
> Spaceliners were designed by renowned industrial designer, Victor Schrekendost, and produced for model years 1964-68 (5 years), by Murray for Sears (debuted in the Fall/Winter catalog in late 1963, in time for Christmas).  It was introduced as the new top middle-weight model when Sears discontinued production of the Flightliner at the end of 1963.  Prior to this time, bikes sold by Sears were branded J.C. Higgins, but beginning in 1964 (the year of the first Spaceliner) branding of all bikes was changed to Sears.  In 1964 and 1965 they had a straight-tank design which was phased out at the end of 1965 _(with the exception of the painted frame models)_ when the 'Forward Thrust' (7-style tank) design was introduced for the 1966-68 model years (debuted in the Fall/Winter catalog in late 1965).
> 
> The chrome frame Spaceliners can be grouped into three tiers (referred to here as Deluxe, Standard, and Base). Sears also produced painted-frame Spaceliners in addition to their chrome models. The top tier, fully-optioned chrome bikes, are referred to here as 'Deluxe'. The 'Standard' and 'Base' tier chrome bikes are considered mid-range (fewer features), while the painted bikes are the entry-level models.  Most of the full-size bikes were also available with an optional 2-speed, kick-back Bendix rear hub, and were assigned a different model number if they came with this feature.
> 
> The painted straight-tank models were the only models produced for all 5 years of Spaceliner production (the chrome, straight-tank models were phased out in late 1965).  When the 7-style tank (Forward Thrust) models were introduced for the 1966-68 model years, a painted 7-style tank version was added to the line-up which gave both straight & 7-style tank choices for the painted frame models during those 3 years from 1966-68.
> 
> Bikes came in larger Men's/Women's size (26" wheels and full size frames) or Boy's/Girl's size (24" wheels and smaller frames), but Sears referred to all sizes as either Boy's or Girl's in their catalogs and used the model number to distinguish between sizes.
> 
> Depending on model and year, prices ranged between about $39 for a painted model to $65 for a top-tier Deluxe model.
> 
> 
> *THE BIKES*
> 
> Serial numbers are found on the rear wheel drop outs. The first three serial number digits (502) are Murray's identification code for Sears. _*Digits 4-8 of the bike serial number indicate the model number.*_  The final digits are the unique frame identification number.  Nothing in the serial number indicates the manufacture date or year of the bike, but if the original Sears Allstate tires are intact there will be a date code on the tire that will give an approximation of when the bike was manufactured _(not exact because there is no way of knowing the lag time between tire manufacture and bike manufacture)_.  You can learn how to date Sears Allstate tires HERE.
> 
> In most cases, bikes are grouped into families in the table below (i.e. Deluxe family, Standard family, Base family).  Each 'family' usually contains three different models that are identical except for size (26" or 24") and whether or not the 26" version has a 2-speed hub option (such details are noted in the table descriptions).  Highlighted model numbers in the table are linked to external reference photos _(although the images might be of a single specific model, they are representative of ALL three models within each Deluxe, Standard or Base family)_.  Clicking on the highlighted model numbers will open up a browser window with photos, and in some cases Sears catalog scans, for the appropriate models.  There are also additional descriptive details added to the photo pages.
> 
> 
> *CHROME 'STRAIGHT-TANK' MODELS  (1964 & 1965 Model Years)*
> 
> *NOTE:*  To save space, _unless otherwise noted_ all CHROME frame models were equipped with head lights, tear-drop double reflectors on the rear fender, chrome chain ring caps, seat crash bars and painted rear racks. These specifications are common to all chrome frame models and therefore aren't noted below unless modified for a particular model, in which case the modification is noted.
> 
> *Men's / Boy's*
> *46901 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
> *46921 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
> *46961 *(1964-65, 24", *Deluxe *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
> *46940 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46980 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46960 *(1964-65, 24", *Standard *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46306* (1964-65, 26", *Base *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> 
> *Women's / Girl's*
> *46911 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Woman's, 1-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
> *46931 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Woman's, 2-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
> *46971 *(1964-65, 24", *Deluxe *chrome, Girl's, 1-speed, springer fork, tail light, horn)
> *46950 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46990 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46970 *(1964-65, 24", *Standard *chrome, Girl's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46316 *(1964-65, 26", *Base *chrome, Women's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> 
> 
> *CHROME '7-STYLE' TANK MODELS  (1966-68 Model Years)*
> 
> *Men's / Boy's*
> *46902 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
> *46922 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
> *46962 *(1966-68, 24", *Deluxe *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
> *46942 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46982 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46962 *(1966-68, 24", *Standard *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46943 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Men's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> *46983 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> *46963 *(1966-68, 24", *Base *chrome, Boy's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> 
> *Woman's / Girl's*
> *46912 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *Women's, 1-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
> *46932 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *Women's, 2-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
> *46972 *(1966-68, 24", *Deluxe* Girls's, 1-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted tail light, horn)
> *46952 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46992 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46972 *(1966-68, 24", *Standard *chrome, Girl's, 1-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
> *46953 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Women's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> *46993 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Women's, 2-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> *46973 *(1966-68, 24", *Base *chrome, Girl's, 1-speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
> 
> 
> *PAINTED MODELS*
> 
> *NOTE:* Specifications common to all of the painted models, and therefore not repeated below unless otherwise noted for clarification, are: tear drop double reflector on rear fender, no springer fork, no front truss bars, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no seat crash bar, no chain ring cap.  Details that vary by model number are shown below.
> 
> *Men's / Boy's*
> *46303 *(1964-68, 26", Straight Tank, Men's, 1-speed, 1 round rear fender reflector in 64-65 was changed to a tear-drop reflector plus 2 rack reflectors in 66-68)
> *46343 *(1964-68, same specs as 46303, 2-speed)
> *46323 *(1964-68, 24" with same specs as 46303)
> *46305 *(1966-68, 26", 7-Tank, Men's, 1-speed, tear-drop reflector, 2 rack reflectors)
> *46345 *(1966-68, same specs as 46305, 2-speed)
> *46325 *(1966-68, 24" with same specs as 46305)
> 
> *Woman's / Girl's*
> *46313 *(1964-68, 26", Straight Tank, Women's, 1-speed, 1 round rear fender reflector in 64-65 was changed to a tear-drop reflector plus 2 rack reflectors in 66-68)
> *46353 *(1964-68, 26", same specs as 46313, 2-speed)
> *46333 *(1964-68, 24" with same specs as 46313)
> *46315 *(1966-68, 26", 7-Tank, Women's, 1-speed, tear-drop reflector, 2 rack reflectors)
> *46355 *(1966-68, same specs as 46315, 2-speed)
> *46335 *(1966-68, 24" with same specs as 46315)
> 
> Copyright 2012


----------



## BrentP

Lorcan Otway said:


> Hi Brent: Great work, and many thanks! Do you know what approx. years a serial number beginning in 462 might be? Here is a photo of the bike and one of the serial number. Is it a Spaceliner, or a Flightliner??? Many thanks! - Lorcan



Hi Lorcan.  Thanks for the compliments.

The short answer about the model is that your bike isn't a Spaceliner, or a Flightliner.  When the Flightliner (J.C. Higgins branding) was phased out and the Spaceliner (new Sears branding) was introduced in 1964, Sears also created a model they simply called the Midweight, which is what this one is.  It filled the niche below the higher end Spaceliner midweight (your bike first appeared in the Spring 1964 Sears catalog).  A Flightliner would never have Sears branding on it (it would be J.C. Higgins), and yours should have a Sears label on the seat tube below the saddle as well as Sears branding on the chain guard (can't see the chain guard in the photos, but the model number and the 'flash' decal on the tank gives it away).

I've never been able to determine a pattern in the serial numbers that reveals the production year, but you might be able to determine the year by looking at the date codes on the tires (if they are original).  Take a look at this guide that I wrote, that deciphers the date codes.  https://www.flickr.com/photos/90887807@N06/36651041165/in/album-72157685301800743/


----------



## mickeyc

Is there a particular year that the word "SEARS" appears in the little round part of the rear reflector on a Spaceliner?  Don't see it on all Spaceliners.

Mike


----------



## BrentP

mickeyc said:


> Is there a particular year that the word "SEARS" appears in the little round part of the rear reflector on a Spaceliner?  Don't see it on all Spaceliners.
> 
> Mike



That's always been a mystery to me, as well.  I haven't been able to compile enough photos of known years to determine when that little detail was introduced.


----------



## scale

Anyone know what the seatpost size is on these? My caliper gets 20.8 if i measure mine. Do they make 21mm seatposts or 20.5? Ive got a frameset with a stuck post and i am likely doing to need a replacment once i get this one out.


----------



## BrentP

scale said:


> Anyone know what the seatpost size is on these? My caliper gets 20.8 if i measure mine. Do they make 21mm seatposts or 20.5? Ive got a frameset with a stuck post and i am likely doing to need a replacment once i get this one out.



I wouldn't worry too much about trying to match the seatpost dimension.  Just buy a replacement Spaceliner seatpost on eBay... they come up for sale all the time.


----------



## racie35

Found one!


----------



## BrentP

Stoney (Ray) was asking me how to wire a Spaceliner headlight and horn, so I dug out an intact wiring harness, light and horn, out of my parts box and took a pic.  It seems this question comes up periodically so I thought I would post the pic and description here to make it easier for someone to find in a future search.  It's also in my gallery at https://thecabe.com/forum/media/spaceliner-wiring-jpg.30675/

Spaceliner wiring harness showing all the headlight and horn wires and connection locations.  In this pic a toggle switch has replaced a broken light switch in the center of the picture.  The pieces for the horn button connection are bundled together on the lower right (button is not in the picture), but this is where the connection to the horn button would be, when assembled.  The part on the upper right is the horn, which is normally held in place by a screw inside the tank.


----------



## stoney

Thanks Brent for your help. Your picture above really helped. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## twocircles

Fat Tire Little Rock said:


> Sears SPACELINER Headlight Ring ChromeTechUSA Plastic Chrome Re-Plating
> 
> SEARS SPACELINER chrome headlight ring / SPACE JET INTAKE is plastic that is plated to look like mirror-finish chrome. SPACE JET INTAKE / headlight ring is very important, the face of your SPACELINER. Do not waste time and money trying to paint it silver; looks terrible, unworthy. Difficult to find someone who can replate it like old plastic model kits. Send your SPACELINER plastic chrome headlight ring / SPACE JET INTAKE  to www.chrometechusa.com  for the finest mirror chrome finish available using old vacuum-process for plating plastic. I just did, got mine back from Mr Robert and wow looks like new again. You can read in the reflection! Makes the entire bike look even more amazing. Highly recommend ChromeTechUSA.com for SPACELINER chrome plating.
> 
> View attachment 352797



If you don't mind, what kind of $$ did they get for the crome plating of the headlight bezel?   I believe they are in Madison correct?


----------



## mickeyc

Original SEARS Spaceliner white grips.  See parts for sale section.


----------



## Sarg1969

Is the 26 inch 7 tank the same on the 24 inch models?  I mean the control panel and battery box?


----------



## MHogan67

Any ideas on what year this is? I just bought it last weekend. I looked on the rear drop outs and didn’t see any numbers


----------



## bike

^^^^
kinda new to spaceliners- why did you buy something like this? I not trying to be a smartass, just wondering. Seems there are plenty of mostly complete bikes out there compared to much older stuff. (The only bike in my livingroom is a *Schreckengost* Spaceliner)
Thanks


----------



## piercer_99

MHogan67 said:


> Any ideas on what year this is? I just bought it last weekend. I looked on the rear drop outs and didn’t see any numbers
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 64-65, you can tell from the placement of the tank tabs.


----------



## MHogan67

MHogan67 said:


> Any ideas on what year this is? I just bought it last weekend. I looked on the rear drop outs and didn’t see any numbers
> 
> View attachment 934007
> 
> View attachment 934009
> 
> View attachment 934010



Thank you


----------



## vincev




----------



## MHogan67

bike said:


> ^^^^
> kinda new to spaceliners- why did you buy something like this? I not trying to be a smartass, just wondering. Seems there are plenty of mostly complete bikes out there compared to much older stuff. (The only bike in my livingroom is a *Schreckengost* Spaceliner)
> Thanks



It was $25


----------



## MHogan67

MHogan67 said:


> It was $25



BTW it is a complete bike.


----------



## BrentP

MHogan67 said:


> Any ideas on what year this is? I just bought it last weekend. I looked on the rear drop outs and didn’t see any numbers
> 
> View attachment 934007
> 
> View attachment 934009
> 
> View attachment 934010



That's not a Spaceliner, by the way, which might explain why there's no serial number in the place it's supposed to be.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Very cool bikes. I had two of these one that i bought and one i built up from parts that i had and just recently sold. I can find another soon. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## Rivnut

I'm like a lot of others on this thread. Trying to identify a bike I picked up.  It was in a batch of three bikes and I had to buy all three to get the one I wanted.  Got them home and this bike started intriguing me.  I found this thread and tried to match some numbers but couldn't. I then got to thinking that perhaps it's not a spaceliner - nothing on the chain guard - but lots of other similarities.  I read every post in the thread but I've yet to identify it.  So, any help would be greatly appreciated.  I'll let the pictures speak rather than try to verbalize what i have.  What I recognize right away is that this bike has no horn, nor does it have the decorative cover for the crank on the chain ring.


----------



## BrentP

Rivnut said:


> I'm like a lot of others on this thread. Trying to identify a bike I picked up.  It was in a batch of three bikes and I had to buy all three to get the one I wanted.  Got them home and this bike started intriguing me.  I found this thread and tried to match some numbers but couldn't. I then got to thinking that perhaps it's not a spaceliner - nothing on the chain guard - but lots of other similarities.  I read every post in the thread but I've yet to identify it.  So, any help would be greatly appreciated.  I'll let the pictures speak rather than try to verbalize what i have.  What I recognize right away is that this bike has no horn, nor does it have the decorative cover for the crank on the chain ring.



It's an early 60's (61-63ish?) ladies Flightliner., model 4617. The tires look original, so check the stamped tire code for the year and quarter of manufacture (I explain how in the first post of this thread, in the section titled "The Bikes").


----------



## razinhellcustomz

I would intend to agree. Early 60's flight liners are getting harder to find in this condition. I really like the reflector on the rear fender too. What are the two clamps on the chain stays for? i have never seen these on either of my Spaceliner bikes? Enjoy the ride. Razin.


----------



## Rivnut

If you could tell me what the two clamps are, then at least two of us would know.   Anyone know where I can find a proper seat and the reflector/ light (?) for the rear rack?  Who is familiar with the Komet coaster brake?


----------



## Rivnut

BrentP said:


> It's an early 60's (61-63ish?) ladies Flightliner., model 4617. The tires look original, so check the stamped tire code for the year and quarter of manufacture (I explain how in the first post of this thread, in the section titled "The Bikes").




The blackwall tire in the front is a "Cyclerama" and the whitewall on the back is a Goodyear.  Both are terribly cracked and dry rotted.  Had a hard time reading the tire info through the cracks.  As i was looking atvthe front tire, I found a broken spoke wrapped around the axle and another one wobbling from the nipple.  This may be a loooooooooooooooooong uphill battle. Rusty chrome, bent braces, relace the wheels, etc. besides all of the reflective tape that seems to be everywhere.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Sometimes ya just gotta fight the good fight.    This is one I had to take apart to really get to the meat of things.   Lots of effort cleaning.   but , with only a few new/ used parts ...............ended up with a nice example of a Strato Flyer.   Sorry not a Spaceliner  (But Close ).....................just using this as a sample to show they CAN be cleaned up .   The Space weight bikes seem to be getting more attention lately..............might not be bad to give it a little TLC   By the way I brought a 64 Spaceliner back to life the same way....................that is buried at the moment or I might have used the "Correct"  sample bike !      Ride Safe !


----------



## BrentP

Rivnut said:


> The blackwall tire in the front is a "Cyclerama" and the whitewall on the back is a Goodyear.  Both are terribly cracked and dry rotted.  Had a hard time reading the tire info through the cracks.  As i was looking atvthe front tire, I found a broken spoke wrapped around the axle and another one wobbling from the nipple.  This may be a loooooooooooooooooong uphill battle. Rusty chrome, bent braces, relace the wheels, etc. besides all of the reflective tape that seems to be everywhere.



Too bad.  I assumed the rear tire was an original Allstate.  If it's not, the date coding I mentioned won't apply.


----------



## BrentP

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Sometimes ya just gotta fight the good fight.    This is one I had to take apart to really get to the meat of things.   Lots of effort cleaning.   but , with only a few new/ used parts ...............ended up with a nice example of a Strato Flyer.   Sorry not a Spaceliner  (But Close ).....................just using this as a sample to show they CAN be cleaned up .   The Space weight bikes seem to be getting more attention lately..............might not be bad to give it a little TLC   By the way I brought a 64 Spaceliner back to life the same way....................that is buried at the moment or I might have used the "Correct"  sample bike !      Ride Safe !



Nicely done!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

I might have a white Troxel seat that would work, but needs recovered. The two clamps i'm referring to are on the lower chain stays. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## Rivnut

I'm going to leave this bike in the main garage and continue to work on the others in the lower level garage (in order of acquisition) and dwell on whether I want to even get into the Fliteliner.  I've got two bikes media blasted waiting on weather that will allow me to paint, then there are four others (one that I wanted and had to take the Fliteliner to get) that will take a little less effort to finish.  In the meantime, it will be in the back of my mind or anytime I open the 3rd garage to work on the Riviera.  

Raizinhellcustom, what is involved in recovering a seat; I've never attempted it.  Most of my older Schwinns have that rubber seat cover that's either good or gets thrown out.


----------



## Rivnut

Well, I didn't dwell too long.  I got on FB Marketplace to contract the guy from whom I 
purchased the chrome ladies' Flightliner and BAM this popped up. So now I have a similar mens' bike.
Serial number MOD 502 46900Y 292034.  Can't  figure out why this picture attaches upside down.












Any information will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## BrentP

Rivnut said:


> Well, I didn't dwell too long.  I got on FB Marketplace to contract the guy from whom I
> purchased the chrome ladies' Flightliner and BAM this popped up. So now I have a similar mens' bike.
> Serial number MOD 502 46900Y 292034.  Can't  figure out why this picture attaches upside down.
> View attachment 1004997
> 
> 
> 
> Any information will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ed



That model (4690) was from the first year of Flightliner manufacture, and can be found in the 1959 Sears Catalog.  The relevant description from the catalog is the following.

26" (wheel size) Boys' J.C. Higgins 'Fully Equipped' Flightliner
Boys' models are red with dual headlights in the tank.  Boys' have push-button horn in the tank (girls models had a bell on the handlebars).  White tank and trim with deluxe reflector bow pedals and regular coaster brake.  Springer fork with truss bars.  The seat was black with silver edging and a chrome crash rail.  American made.  1.75" mid-weight, white sidewall tires.  It sold for $60.45

The pedals and handlebar grips on yours are non-original, and the white trim on the chain guard has been painted over with red.


----------



## Rivnut

BrentP said:


> That model (4690) was from the first year of Flightliner manufacture, and can be found in the 1959 Sears Catalog.  The relevant description from the catalog is the following.
> 
> 26" (wheel size) Boys' J.C. Higgins 'Fully Equipped' Flightliner
> Boys' models are red with dual headlights in the tank.  Boys' have push-button horn in the tank (girls models had a bell on the handlebars).  White tank and trim with deluxe reflector bow pedals and regular coaster brake.  Springer fork with truss bars.  The seat was black with silver edging and a chrome crash rail.  American made.  1.75" mid-weight, white sidewall tires.  It sold for $60.45
> 
> The pedals and handlebar grips on yours are non-original, and the white trim on the chain guard has been painted over with red.



Thanks, now to find a correct tank and pedals.


----------



## Slick4d4d

Just picked this up and was told it is a sears spaceliner and I can belive it but when I looked through the reference info provided I didn't see my model number which is Mod. 502 46160. I would like to try to figure out what I need to make this bike whole again so any information you can provide would be great.


----------



## BrentP

Slick4d4d said:


> Just picked this up and was told it is a sears spaceliner and I can belive it but when I looked through the reference info provided I didn't see my model number which is Mod. 502 46160. I would like to try to figure out what I need to make this bike whole again so any information you can provide would be great.



Not a Spaceliner.  The serial number is for a 1961 Flightliner.  The seat, pedals and grips are non-original, as is the remnant of a light on the front fender.  The chrome chain guard is also an aftermarket add-on (part 5299 from Sears for $0.97).

Here's a link to get you started on your restoration.  Good luck.
http://www.nostalgic.net/1961-j-c-higgins-flightliner


----------



## Slick4d4d

BrentP said:


> The seat, pedals and grips are non-original, as is the remnant of a light on the front fender. The chrome chain guard is also an aftermarket add-on (part 5299 from Sears for $0.97).




Thanks for the info, now I have to decide what to do with it. I like Spaceliner tank better and may just try to find one and go with that on it, if it fits, and a few other custom touches. but for now I'll work to get it rideable and enjoy it.


----------



## Rivnut

In '61, the bikes were labeled JC Higgins; the Sears name was started in 1964.  All bikes built for Sears by Murray had the code MOD 502 stamped into them.


----------



## Rivnut

Brent,
When did the stamping of the serial number, et al, move from the BB to the rear drop out?  
Thanks 
Ed


----------



## BrentP

Rivnut said:


> Brent,
> When did the stamping of the serial number, et al, move from the BB to the rear drop out?
> Thanks
> Ed



My guess (subject to further investigation) is 1964 when they switched over from JC Higgins to Sears branding and introduced the Spaceliner.... but that's a guess as I haven't looked into it.

EDIT:  Ed, I'm retracting my above comment.  I came across the following post from someone with the same Flightliner model but which had the serial number stamped on the rear dropout, so logically the stamping position changed in 1963 (or earlier) while the bikes were still branded JC Higgins.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-murray-do-i-have.113669/

Also, although I stated Slick4d4d's frame, above, is from 1961, I'm not 100% certain of that.  I quoted that year because it was the first mention of that model number (chrome, deluxe model) in any of the Sears catalogs, but that doesn't mean it wasn't available in earlier years.  It only means they didn't show it in the catalog between 1959 and 1961.


----------



## pjcruiser

Great read!  I found this site and this post after picking up this bike at a local second hand store.  Most of it looked stock and thought I had picked up a Spaceliner based off the chain guard until i read through this post.  Kind of weird that this is a mix of a couple bikes or at least the chain guard on this Murray variant.  Trying to figure out what exactly I have with a serial number that seems different.  The way I read it is M08 54X25634198.  Anyway, thought I would throw this out there to see what you guys/gals think.  My specialty is old bmx bikes so this is a new to me.  Thanks.


----------



## Rivnut

According to the Murray serial number project, the M08 would be a 1968 designator, and the X25 in the serial number would be a JC Penny (Foremost) designator.  The Murray serial number project is on this site.  It's easiest to find by Googling "Murray serial number project" than to try and find it by scrolling around. It's in the balloon threads.


----------



## teisco

Spaceliner or Flightliner? I have one,,,or the other..
Trying get it all apart to clean the chrome and all is well but cannot find out how the tank comes apart.


----------



## mickeyc

Be careful cleaning the frame, that's clear coat over bare metal.  If you break that surface you will get rusting.


----------



## BrentP

teisco said:


> Spaceliner or Flightliner? I have one,,,or the other..



Flightliner.


----------



## BrentP

pjcruiser said:


> Great read!  I found this site and this post after picking up this bike at a local second hand store.  Most of it looked stock and thought I had picked up a Spaceliner based off the chain guard until i read through this post.  Kind of weird that this is a mix of a couple bikes or at least the chain guard on this Murray variant.  Trying to figure out what exactly I have with a serial number that seems different.  The way I read it is M08 54X25634198.  Anyway, thought I would throw this out there to see what you guys/gals think.  My specialty is old bmx bikes so this is a new to me.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1028503



It's not uncommon for non-original (and wrong) parts to be swapped onto a vintage bike.  In many cases a previous owner may have bought the bike with parts missing, and simply replaced them with what he could get his hands on.  It looks as though, in addition to the chain guard being wrong, so is the rear rack and front fender (possibly rear fender as well).

Here's what a Foremost should look like.


----------



## teisco

mickeyc said:


> Be careful cleaning the frame, that's clear coat over bare metal.  If you break that surface you will get rusting.



Going to remove the clear coat,,polish the chrome and re clear coat.


----------



## schwinnman67

I had a Foremost back in the early 80's, traded it for a Typhoon. Been looking for it here in Denver (hopefully it's around somewhere).


----------



## Bike Mike

Cleaned up and added a couple doodads to my bike


----------



## Bike Mike

Bike Mike said:


> Cleaned up and added a couple doodads to my bike
> 
> View attachment 1050647
> 
> View attachment 1050648
> 
> View attachment 1050649
> 
> View attachment 1050650
> 
> View attachment 1050651



Would sure like to buy a nice headlight bezel or whatever you call that faded part


----------



## Bike Mike

Bike Mike said:


> Would sure like to buy a nice headlight bezel or whatever you call that faded part



I forgot to post them but I put NASA valve stem caps on since this was space inspired and I'm fortunate to work with NASA parts


----------



## BrentP

Bike Mike said:


> Would sure like to buy a nice headlight bezel or whatever you call that faded part



Nice bike. Call around to a few auto body shops and see if they can recommend a local company that can chrome plastic parts.  Some body shops have the equipment,  but if not they might be able to make a recommendation.


----------



## Rivnut

Google "Hydro-chroming" and see who does it in your area.


----------



## Bike Mike

Diggin my new to me lunchbox. Had to clean it up to go with the bike


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

That Is one Damn Nice Spaceliner !      I don't know that I've seen a better example.     That's really a great bike.    Mine just doesn't compare.  ( But , I'm glad I got one )    Just got a plate to put on the back . ( Ebay...........just got it today )   Here's a pic of the bike , and the plate .     Keep That bike safe !


----------



## Bike Mike

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> That Is one Damn Nice Spaceliner !      I don't know that I've seen a better example.     That's really a great bike.    Mine just doesn't compare.  ( But , I'm glad I got one )    Just got a plate to put on the back . ( Ebay...........just got it today )   Here's a pic of the bike , and the plate .     Keep That bike safe !
> 
> View attachment 1052686
> 
> View attachment 1052687
> 
> View attachment 1052689
> 
> View attachment 1052690


----------



## rickpaulos

RANGER!

his/hers pair in decent shape.  the mens is chrome and the chrome is in very good condition for these bikes.  Most bits still there.  Seat was broken on the one.  Missing tail light, crank cap, sub'ed pedals.  The ladies is missing the rack tail reflectors and has a replacement rear fender reflector. missing a switch.  Tanks not yet opened for inspection.  Norridge (chicagoland) bike license on the mens.  Bought as a pair new in 1965ish.  Both serial numbers start with MOW  (Murray of what?)  The owner did not remember the store  they were purchased.  Anyone know?




Ranger (1) 



Ranger (2) 



Ranger (3) 



Ranger (4) 



Ranger (5) 



Ranger (6)



Ranger (7) 



Ranger (8) 



Ranger (9) 



Ranger (10) 

Ladies bike



Ranger (11) 



Ranger (12)



Ranger (13) 



Ranger (14) 



Ranger (15) 



Ranger (16)


----------



## BrentP

rickpaulos said:


> RANGER!
> 
> Both serial numbers start with MOW  (Murray of what?)  The owner did not remember the store  they were purchased.  Anyone know?




MO = Murray of Ohio
W = Year code (1963)


----------



## Roger Henning

The W I think meant Western Auto just as some Sears bikes made by Murray were MOS.  Roger


----------



## BrentP

Roger Henning said:


> The W I think meant Western Auto just as some Sears bikes made by Murray were MOS.  Roger



The third letter refers to the date of manufacture. If you search the forum you can find a reference for Murray date codes. "W" is the code for 1963.  MOS is the code for 1960. The code for Sears bikes in the 60's was 502.


----------



## rickpaulos

I recorded the full serial numbers for the 2 Rangers posted above:
MOW 74X15 520472 (mens chrome 26" 1 speed)  
MOW 51X15 397509 (ladies white 26" 1 speed)  
I did a bit of www searching for Ranger bicycles.  Meade Ranger bikes sure make it difficult to isolate.  I tried Western Auto, Western Flyer and Montgomery Wards with Ranger and found nothing on these Spaceliner clones.  I do own a Ranger 3 speed  but that is an English built bike and has quite different decals.  Another example of many different makers using the same name.  Nothing found while searching for "Murray Ranger" either. There are no "Murray" labels on the bike.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Bike Mike said:


> Diggin my new to me lunchbox. Had to clean it up to go with the bike
> 
> View attachment 1052673
> 
> View attachment 1052674



Really nice bike. Mike, would you happen to have a tank for one of these? I bought one off fee bay and it turns out to be for a girls bike I need one for a guys bike that i'm redoing. Thanks and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Bike Mike said:


> Diggin my new to me lunchbox. Had to clean it up to go with the bike
> 
> View attachment 1052673
> 
> View attachment 1052674



P.S. Nice lunch box too!! My grandpa had one like that from i believe from the 40's or 50's. Wish i still had that one. Thanks for sharing. Razin.


----------



## teisco

Just picked up another Spaceliner by Murry called Ranger.


----------



## Bike Mike

Hello  Curtis, your bike has been inspiration. Just mounted my speedometer like yours. I have two questions and a favor to ask of you. Might you know what the strap goes to, and do I mount the speedometer bearing right up against the rim and I can barely see the lever hook between a couple spokes. If you still have the bike and it's not a great inconvenience, can you send me a picture of the speedo bearing mounted at the wheel? 

Thank you again for your bike pictures


----------



## Bike Mike

razinhellcustomz said:


> Really nice bike. Mike, would you happen to have a tank for one of these? I bought one off fee bay and it turns out to be for a girls bike I need one for a guys bike that i'm redoing. Thanks and Ride On. Razin.



Thank you for the compliment. Unfortunately I dont have any spare parts for my bike.


----------



## Bike Mike

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> That Is one Damn Nice Spaceliner !      I don't know that I've seen a better example.     That's really a great bike.    Mine just doesn't compare.  ( But , I'm glad I got one )    Just got a plate to put on the back . ( Ebay...........just got it today )   Here's a pic of the bike , and the plate .     Keep That bike safe !
> 
> View attachment 1052686
> 
> View attachment 1052687
> 
> View attachment 1052689
> 
> View attachment 1052690





CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> That Is one Damn Nice Spaceliner !      I don't know that I've seen a better example.     That's really a great bike.    Mine just doesn't compare.  ( But , I'm glad I got one )    Just got a plate to put on the back . ( Ebay...........just got it today )   Here's a pic of the bike , and the plate .     Keep That bike safe !
> 
> View attachment 1052686


----------



## Bike Mike

Glad I found a correct NOS speedometer to mount.


----------



## Bike Mike

BrentP said:


> Stoney (Ray) was asking me how to wire a Spaceliner headlight and horn, so I dug out an intact wiring harness, light and horn, out of my parts box and took a pic.  It seems this question comes up periodically so I thought I would post the pic and description here to make it easier for someone to find in a future search.  It's also in my gallery at https://thecabe.com/forum/media/spaceliner-wiring-jpg.30675/
> 
> Spaceliner wiring harness showing all the headlight and horn wires and connection locations.  In this pic a toggle switch has replaced a broken light switch in the center of the picture.  The pieces for the horn button connection are bundled together on the lower right (button is not in the picture), but this is where the connection to the horn button would be, when assembled.  The part on the upper right is the horn, which is normally held in place by a screw inside the tank.
> 
> View attachment 850867



Thank you for this. So my wires were cut but color grey brown and two whites. Grey came from light switch, brown from the horn and the two white I'm thinking are ground. And the batteries I've tried all different directions since no + or - is stamped on the battery tray


----------



## Wanted33

Subscribed.  Trying to buy a Spaceliner now.


----------



## Brougherc

BrentP said:


> Here you go.  There are sixteen different catalog scans that I have uploaded to Mediafire.  You can download them all from there.
> 
> The link is http://www.mediafire.com/?z05d9j2azq1w2
> NOTE: Make sure you only click on the file download buttons after selecting the file(s) you want to download, and not any of the banner ads.  You don't need the optional "download manager" to download the files.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brent



Hi, I’m trying to download the catalogs for the sears spaceliner but I cannot get the link to work.  I notice it’s over 8 years old.  Are the files still there?


----------



## bike

My Spaceliner Original Tires and Everything. Never cleaned- a bit dusty.


----------



## BrentP

Brougherc said:


> Hi, I’m trying to download the catalogs for the sears spaceliner but I cannot get the link to work.  I notice it’s over 8 years old.  Are the files still there?



Sorry for the delay.  I didn't get notified about any of the recent posts.  I'll look into it.
EDIT:  I just discovered that everything I have ever stored on Mediafire has been scrubbed.  All the directories are empty.  I'm going to need to rebuild my files.


----------



## teisco

Love this thread and those "spacey" bikes from the Jetsons.


----------



## BrentP

Brougherc said:


> Hi, I’m trying to download the catalogs for the sears spaceliner but I cannot get the link to work.  I notice it’s over 8 years old.  Are the files still there?



It took me a while to locate the catalog scans on one of my back-up drives.  I have re-uploaded the scans to Mediafire as a single zip file that you can now download (the link in my original post has been updated).  You can also download it directly from here.  Just click on the green download button and ignore any ads or requests to install a downloader (you don't need to).   http://www.mediafire.com/file/m5jhxkf21ssz0pw/Spaceliner_Catalog_Scans.zip/file

In most cases, the files are named so they identify the specific catalog as well as the page number.
Enjoy


----------



## Rivnut

I know that most of the posts on this thread have to do with identifying the Flightliner/Spaceliner bikes and their brethren so I hope it's okay to ask a technical question here. If not, please tell me where technicality Seoul be best.  I'm finally getting around to the bike I asked for help identifying back in post #207. It's a 1959 Flightliner with the springs fork.  I want to remove the front fender do do some work on it.  I took the wheel off and proceeded to remove the nut that holds the brace on. I then noticed that the bolt just doesn't fall out; it seems to have some tension on it from the Springer.  Here's where I want help before I do something wrong.

Is there a certain order that the bolts should be removed to disassemble the front fork / truss rods / fender braces so that I can remo e the fender from the fork?  Where do I start in order to properly relieve the tension exerted on everything by the spring? 

This is the way I got the bike. Does it look like it's assembled correctly?










Thanks in advance,
Ed


----------



## Roger Henning

I think YES.  Roger


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Rivnut said:


> I know that most of the posts on this thread have to do with identifying the Flightliner/Spaceliner bikes and their brethren so I hope it's okay to ask a technical question here. If not, please tell me where technicality Seoul be best.  I'm finally getting around to the bike I asked for help identifying back in post #207. It's a 1959 Flightliner with the springs fork.  I want to remove the front fender do do some work on it.  I took the wheel off and proceeded to remove the nut that holds the brace on. I then noticed that the bolt just doesn't fall out; it seems to have some tension on it from the Springer.  Here's where I want help before I do something wrong.
> 
> Is there a certain order that the bolts should be removed to disassemble the front fork / truss rods / fender braces so that I can remo e the fender from the fork?  Where do I start in order to properly relieve the tension exerted on everything by the spring?
> 
> This is the way I got the bike. Does it look like it's assembled correctly?
> 
> View attachment 1170718
> 
> View attachment 1170719
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Ed


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Hey ed, I have taken a few of these apart and they are pretty straight forward. If their is tension on the spring loosen up all the connecting bolts and nuts to relieve any tension. The top bolt holding the spring should come free easily. Hope this helps. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## Rivnut

I'll start at the top and try to relieve any tension.  I'll let you know how I goes.
Thanks,


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Rivnut said:


> I'll start at the top and try to relieve any tension.  I'll let you know how I goes.
> Thanks,



No problem. Hope this works. Post some pix of the bike if possible. Razin.


----------



## Rivnut

There are a few from when I first brought it home. They're in post #207.  I'll keep you posted as to what I do right and what I'll learn from the mistakes that I make. I also have a 63 chrome girls bike that will need some attention.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

bike said:


> My Spaceliner Original Tires and Everything. Never cleaned- a bit dusty.
> 
> View attachment 1132650
> 
> View attachment 1132651



Are the red tires going on the bike? If so, post some pix please. Those would cool as
hell. Thanks and ride on. Razin.


----------



## Brougherc

When I got my Spaceliner I took it completely apart.  I don’t recall anything particularly difficult about removing or installing the springed front fork.  As I recall, I put the bolts back in but didn’t tighten them until all bolts were in place, then tightened them.  I noticed another CABER mentioned the bolt on the spring  is what creates the tension.  You might want to tighten it either first or last.  Nevertheless, don’t be intimidated by the assembly.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Rivnut said:


> I took the wheel off and proceeded to remove the nut that holds the brace on. I then noticed that the bolt just doesn't fall out; it seems to have some tension on it from the Springer. Here's where I want help before I do something wrong.





                    Here's a few photo's I took recently @Rivnut  .  Maybe these will tell a story.  Mine is a '64 Spaceliner .   I've never messed with the Springer Set up .  I hope these help.   - Curt  -


----------



## razinhellcustomz

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Here's a few photo's I took recently @Rivnut  .  Maybe these will tell a story.  Mine is a '64 Spaceliner .   I've never messed with the Springer Set up .  I hope these help.   - Curt  -
> 
> View attachment 1170993
> 
> View attachment 1170994
> 
> View attachment 1170995
> 
> View attachment 1170996
> 
> View attachment 1170997



Really nice spacelinet. I just love these bikes. Iv'e had three of these bikes. Two space liners and one flight liner. I am looking for the truss rod that goes from the top spring to the bottom rockers. If you might have one laying around collecting dust let me know. Thanks and ride on. Razin.


----------



## Rivnut

Curtis,
Thanks for the pictures. Gives me a reference besides the pictures of my own.
As I was looking at the pictures, I had a thought that perhaps something that will help me and anyone else getting into disassembling would be to know in what position is the fork in when there is no tension in the spring?


----------



## Rivnut

Success so far.  The fender and braces came off by just removing the bolts/nuts at the fork.  I did take the bolt out at the top by the spring but I don't think it was necessary.  Now on to the next question.  To remove the actual spring from the fork, do I pry off the caps on the end of the rod that acts as the axis for the spring then work that rod out?


----------



## Rivnut

Bump TTT 
Still waiting to hear from someone/ anyone as to what the process is to pull the spring from the frame/fork on a JC Higgins '59 Flightliner.  I don't want to do something wrong and irreversible.
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Rivnut said:


> Still waiting to hear from someone/ anyone as to what the process is to pull the spring from the frame/fork on a JC Higgins '59 Flightliner. I don't want to do something wrong and irreversible.




                           I'd like to know as well.   Never had mine apart.   This would be good info.   Someone has to know.


----------



## Rivnut

Nothing to do this morning.  Checked my emails, drank a couple of cups of coffee, nothing on TV so I thought what the heck. I went to my "bike garage" in the lower level of the house and took a chance.  My assumption was correct.   The chrome plated caps on the end of the rod that runs through the spring are nothing more than push nuts or capped starlocks, once you get some space between them and the bracket, they pop off.  The shaft is 1/2" in diameter.  I found this online and they should work fine if an OA bath doesn't get rid of the rust on mine.  It looks reusable, but....... 






*Item # *137194* Model # *880514
*Hillman 1/2-in Nickel Axle Push Nut*
at Lowes.

The hardest part of my journey on this bike (so far) has been the removal of the bottom race on the steer tube.  Had to get that off in order to remove the chrome plated fork crown. 

Short story.  I thought that it was weird that all of the chrome pieces on the bike (everyone one of them) had been painted with an aluminum paint.  Some orange citrus paint remover made quick work of that.  I got down to my last piece, which was the rear wheel. to remove the aluminum paint from it and lo and behold, there was a painted rim under the aluminum paint.  Now I know why everything else was painted aluminum; apparently it was easier to take the bike apart and paint everything rather than find a correct chrome wheel.  Off to the parts bikes to see what's out there.  For $10, I bought a Hiawatha "space bike" just for emergencies.  Looks like it's going to pay off. 

*IF* anyone is interested, I'll post some pictures of the individual parts that came off of the springer set up.

Ed


----------



## teisco

What is the rarest model spaceliner or similar?


----------



## Roger Henning

None are real rare.  They were made and sold by the thousands.  Condition more than anything will bring up the price as most didn't survive in good condition.  Roger


----------



## BrentP

teisco said:


> What is the rarest model spaceliner or similar?



The rarest model is is the one in pristine condition with all original parts.  Those are really hard to come by.  Not many have survived in good, unmolested, condition.
I would guess the 64/65 deluxe versions are probably most difficult to find because they were 1) top of the line, and 2) made for only two model years versus 3 for the 7-tank design.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

I've had my '64 Spaceliner for about 4 years now.  It's not near correct ,  but it's way better than when I got it .   Unfortunately my original Sears Allstate tires had to be replaced     Put Some Kenda tires on so I could ride it again................and while I was at it , I snuck a Decal in on the upper part of the seat post tube .  Now were headin' somewhere !  - AND - THEN - Personalized it with my name on a plate .  I guess it's time to paint the rack to match the tank ! ( Yes , I've been Slackin ' )      Ride Safe  !!    And Stay Safe !


----------



## Vetteman61

Here's a photo of mine.

I've had it for almost 30 years.  We used to spend every Christmas in Florida and when I was young a man next door pulled it out of the back of his garage and gave it to me so I would have a bicycle to ride in the neighborhood.  It was solid brown from rust when I got it.  We had a local bicycle shop restore it.  I recently had it brought back to my home and have been riding it.  I have always wondered what it was, and was told years ago it was a JC Whitney.  Using this site I have been able to determine it is a 1964 Murray built Foremost, for JC Penney. 

I know the pedals are not correct, and I had the seat put on when I was younger to look period correct.  The front headlight bezel is cracked badly and I would like to replace it.  I would also like to get a more original seat, mostly because this one is pretty painful to sit on.  I would like to add a rack as I ride this bike into town and would like to have somewhere to keep my bicycle lock as well as tow small items I get at the store.  I'd like to convert the headlight to LED because they have added a bike path in my town that goes from my house into town, but at night it is now always well lit.  I would also like to get a period speedometer.  This model has no horn.

Does anyone make the decals for these bikes?  It seems the foremost was a pretty stripped down version of the other Murray bikes.


----------



## Goodday

Vetteman61 said:


> Here's a photo of mine.
> 
> I've had it for almost 30 years.  We used to spend every Christmas in Florida and when I was young a man next door pulled it out of the back of his garage and gave it to me so I would have a bicycle to ride in the neighborhood.  It was solid brown from rust when I got it.  We had a local bicycle shop restore it.  I recently had it brought back to my home and have been riding it.  I have always wondered what it was, and was told years ago it was a JC Whitney.  Using this site I have been able to determine it is a 1964 Murray built Foremost, for JC Penney.
> 
> I know the pedals are not correct, and I had the seat put on when I was younger to look period correct.  The front headlight bezel is cracked badly and I would like to replace it.  I would also like to get a more original seat, mostly because this one is pretty painful to sit on.  I would like to add a rack as I ride this bike into town and would like to have somewhere to keep my bicycle lock as well as tow small items I get at the store.  I'd like to convert the headlight to LED because they have added a bike path in my town that goes from my house into town, but at night it is now always well lit.  I would also like to get a period speedometer.  This model has no horn.
> 
> Does anyone make the decals for these bikes?  It seems the foremost was a pretty stripped down version of the other Murray bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1206737
> 
> View attachment 1206738



Nice looking bikes,Had a brown and gold One as a kid, few years ago found one and repainted as I had,, donated to a charity auction, it got a 130 $, thought that was pretty good


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Rivnut said:


> Nothing to do this morning.  Checked my emails, drank a couple of cups of coffee, nothing on TV so I thought what the heck. I went to my "bike garage" in the lower level of the house and took a chance.  My assumption was correct.   The chrome plated caps on the end of the rod that runs through the spring are nothing more than push nuts or capped starlocks, once you get some space between them and the bracket, they pop off.  The shaft is 1/2" in diameter.  I found this online and they should work fine if an OA bath doesn't get rid of the rust on mine.  It looks reusable, but.......
> 
> View attachment 1175544
> 
> *Item # *137194* Model # *880514
> *Hillman 1/2-in Nickel Axle Push Nut*
> at Lowes.
> 
> The hardest part of my journey on this bike (so far) has been the removal of the bottom race on the steer tube.  Had to get that off in order to remove the chrome plated fork crown.
> 
> Short story.  I thought that it was weird that all of the chrome pieces on the bike (everyone one of them) had been painted with an aluminum paint.  Some orange citrus paint remover made quick work of that.  I got down to my last piece, which was the rear wheel. to remove the aluminum paint from it and lo and behold, there was a painted rim under the aluminum paint.  Now I know why everything else was painted aluminum; apparently it was easier to take the bike apart and paint everything rather than find a correct chrome wheel.  Off to the parts bikes to see what's out there.  For $10, I bought a Hiawatha "space bike" just for emergencies.  Looks like it's going to pay off.
> 
> *IF* anyone is interested, I'll post some pictures of the individual parts that came off of the springer set up.
> 
> Ed



Hey Rivnut, do you have any spare springer parts laying around? I'm looking for the strut rod that goes from the spring down to the rockers. Thanks and let me know. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Goodday said:


> Nice looking bikes,Had a brown and gold One as a kid, few years ago found one and repainted as I had,, donated to a charity auction, it got a 130 $, thought that was pretty good



I've had two of these bikes and built one up from parts that I had minus the tank and sold for $150. I'm still looking for a tank if you might have one let me know and welcome to the CABE. Razin.


----------



## Rivnut

I do not.  The only parts for the two Flightliner/Spaceliner springer bicycles are what is on the bike.  I too am looking for a tank.  58/59 - not much of a chrome bezel but has two switches; one for the light and one for the horn.

Here's a picture off the internet from Dave's Vintage Bikes site that shows the tank that I'm seeking.


What year tank are you looking for?


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Rivnut said:


> I do not.  The only parts for the two Flightliner/Spaceliner springer bicycles are what is on the bike.  I too am looking for a tank.  58/59 - not much of a chrome bezel but has two switches; one for the light and one for the horn.
> 
> Here's a picture off the internet from Dave's Vintage Bikes site that shows the tank that I'm seeking.View attachment 1208072
> What year tank are you looking for?



Around the mid 60's. Thanks for asking. Really nice looking tank. Good luck trying to find one. Razin.


----------



## Vetteman61

Thanks.

Were any of the models made of metal instead of plastic?  If so I'd like to find one.   My headlight bezel is shaped like the one in this photo:


----------



## Rivnut

My Flightliner bezels are diecast, not plastic.  My Hiawatha is plastic.  Which ones, when, and why ?????


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Rivnut said:


> My Flightliner bezels are diecast, not plastic.  My Hiawatha is plastic.  Which ones, when, and why ?????



Post a pic of a die cast one. I have a die cast one but don't know what it's for. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Rivnut

Right now they are half way across the country. One of my car buddies bought some new toys. One is a powder coated, the other is a Hydro-chroming kit.  He's going to take the pits out of the diecast bezels (2) and do a chrome powder coat on them.  He's going to Hyro-chrome a Schwinn teardrop reflector housing and the Hiawatha headlight bezel.  I'll post pictures when I get them back.  Of course, as usual, I did not take any 'before' pictures.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

L


Rivnut said:


> Right now they are half way across the country. One of my car buddies bought some new toys. One is a powder coated, the other is a Hydro-chroming kit.  He's going to take the pits out of the diecast bezels (2) and do a chrome powder coat on them.  He's going to Hyro-chrome a Schwinn teardrop reflector housing and the Hiawatha headlight bezel.  I'll post pictures when I get them back.  Of course, as usual, I did not take any 'before' pictures.



That's all right. I could take a pic of mine but don't know how to post pics yet on this stupid DUMB phone yet. Sorry. Razin


----------



## Rivnut

"TheTurbinator" is supposed to take some before and after pictures. I'll figure out how to post them when I get them.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

okay. thanks. Razin.


----------



## Vetteman61

So metal one's were available in exactly the same style as I posted above, but only on some bikes, and not on others.  If I were able to find a metal one, would it interchange?


----------



## Bike Mike

Bummed, had this 2 speed relaced into my spaceliner wheel and it doesn't shift into low gear

View attachment 1210998


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Bike Mike said:


> Bummed, had this 2 speed relaced into my spaceliner wheel and it doesn't shift into low gear
> 
> View attachment 1210998
> 
> View attachment 1211000



Should have had it serviced before you installed. I had the same problem on my Collegiate and will have to take apart. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## oldbikedude

Thanks for putting this thread together. We've got a couple of Spaceliner Deluxes with spring forks both missing the tank horn/light. Men's is a single-speed, women's has two-speed. If anyone has a line on parts, please reach out.


----------



## Rivnut

I don't know, those two look pretty good without the tanks.


----------



## BrentP

oldbikedude said:


> Thanks for putting this thread together. We've got a couple of Spaceliner Deluxes with spring forks both missing the tank horn/light. Men's is a single-speed, women's has two-speed. If anyone has a line on parts, please reach out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1260061



When you have a bottle of Hendrick's Gin in your carrier, does it matter?


----------



## Bike Mike

Trying out some crash bars. Anyone else running them? and got my 2 speed kick back working


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Bike Mike said:


> Bummed, had this 2 speed relaced into my spaceliner wheel and it doesn't shift into low gear
> 
> View attachment 1210998
> 
> View attachment 1211000



these can be rebuilt, but  i'm not sure how it's done. When you find out, let me know. Thanks and RideOn. Razin.


----------



## Bike Mike

razinhellcustomz said:


> these can be rebuilt, but  i'm not sure how it's done. When you find out, let me know. Thanks and RideOn. Razin.



@nestortega12 on Instagram rebuilt mine


----------



## marching_out

Picked this up in January. It's in great shape but missing the tank and rear rack. Grips are incorrect. Bars might be as well. I thought about keeping it and doing it up in the turquoise girls color. I've got a girls Spaceliner for my wife but she'd rather ride a mens. Has anyone ever done up the boys in the girls color?


----------



## razinhellcustomz

marching_out said:


> Picked this up in January. It's in great shape but missing the tank and rear rack. Grips are incorrect. Bars might be as well. I thought about keeping it and doing it up in the turquoise girls color. I've got a girls Spaceliner for my wife but she'd rather ride a mens. Has anyone ever done up the boys in the girls color? View attachment 1374541
> View attachment 1374542
> View attachment 1374543
> View attachment 1374551



I did one in the Turquoise color a couple years ago. Turned out really nice, but i didn't get any pictures of it . Put on  a pair of white walls that really set off  the color. Give it a shot. Just to let you know that aqua color is not going to look right, i used a teal that looks real close to the original. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

razinhellcustomz said:


> these can be rebuilt, but  i'm not sure how it's done. When you find out, let me know. Thanks and RideOn. Razin.




Did you work on the 2 speed. Have you refurbished a regular coaster brake before? They are not to different just a bunch of smaller parts. There are a couple parts that can break or wear out and may need to be replaced. the ones I have cleaned up were fine just needed cleaning. Do not be intimidated just do some research, watch a utube video or 2. Be patient methodical and of course if stumped ask for help some guys could rebuild them with their eyes closed. Good luck 


razinhellcustomz said:


> these can be rebuilt, but  i'm not sure how it's done. When you find out, let me know. Thanks and RideOn. Razin.


----------



## marching_out

razinhellcustomz said:


> I did one in the Turquoise color a couple years ago. Turned out really nice, but i didn't get any pictures of it . Put on  a pair of white walls that really set off  the color. Give it a shot. Just to let you know that aqua color is not going to look right, i used a teal that looks real close to the original. Good luck. Razin.



I picked that color for the chain guard on my wife's bike. I thought it was pretty close. If I end up getting a rear rack and tank for it, I'll probably check out other colors before picking one.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

marching_out said:


> I picked that color for the chain guard on my wife's bike. I thought it was pretty close. If I end up getting a rear rack and tank for it, I'll probably check out other colors before picking one.
> View attachment 1375034



Did this chain guard  come painted this way? I have never seen one painted like this. Looks good so far. Thanks for sharing. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## marching_out

razinhellcustomz said:


> Did this chain guard  come painted this way? I have never seen one painted like this. Looks good so far. Thanks for sharing. RideOn. Razin.



No. I painted it. There was a faint outline left on it so I used it along with pictures off the interweb to tape everything off. Not exactly correct as it goes around the crank. Now that I've got another one with good paint on the chain guard, it's noticeable.


----------



## Bike Mike

loving the crash bars and 2 speed kick back (not original to this serial number).


----------



## Bike Mike

Bolted on these parade bars this evening


----------



## Bike Mike

I lost my marbles and went overboard. Please don't shun me


----------



## marching_out

So I've been working on my Spaceliner for a while. I'm not worried about perfection on this one but this is really bothering me. The chain guard paint is really splotchy or faded in spots. It actually looked better when it was filthy. Anyone have any suggestions on how to pull out the color and make it more consistent? I thought about clear coating it but not sure if it would do anything.


----------



## BrentP

marching_out said:


> So I've been working on my Spaceliner for a while. I'm not worried about perfection on this one but this is really bothering me. The chain guard paint is really splotchy or faded in spots. It actually looked better when it was filthy. Anyone have any suggestions on how to pull out the color and make it more consistent? I thought about clear coating it but not sure if it would do anything.



The spotting is from points of rust beneath the paint, correct?  I don't have a definitive answer to how to deal with that, but have you tried soaking in Evapo-Rust?  It's non-destructive to paint and it might be able to get at, and remove, the rust.  I've soaked painted items in it before, with good results.

Best to test it on a small area first just to be safe.  I soaked a badly rusted battery box in it, once, and because the rust was the only thing the paint was bonded to the paint came off as well once the rust was dissolved.  It wasn't an issue, as I needed to repaint the battery box anyway, but best to play it safe with your chainguard.


----------



## Bike Mike

4th of Jay


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Bike Mike said:


> 4th of Jay
> 
> View attachment 1441422



This would be an AWESOME parade bike. Lots of good stuff going on here. Happy 4th of July Jay. RideOn... Razin...


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Bike Mike said:


> I lost my marbles and went overboard. Please don't shun me
> 
> View attachment 1386705



Hope you find them, Marbles that is... Nice bike.. Razin...


----------



## Brougherc

Excellent work!  Thorough, precise and well structured.


----------



## Bike Mike

close up


----------



## Bike Mike

razinhellcustomz said:


> This would be an AWESOME parade bike. Lots of good stuff going on here. Happy 4th of July Jay. RideOn... Razin...



thank you for the compliment


----------



## Rivnut

Bike Mike said:


> close up
> 
> View attachment 1442048



Who is the little dude on the handle bar stem?


----------



## MrCrazyHair

Any info on this deluxe spaceliner 
Any idea of value? 
original zephyr flight tires 
All original 
Thanks


----------



## Rivnut

Nice looking bike but I don’t think it’s a true ‘space liner.‘ Space Liner was a model in the bikes Murray built for Sears, Murray built similar bikes for Western Auto, Pennys, Gambles, OTASCO, and many others. The serial number doesn’t coincide with Sears MOD 502 numbering. But it is a Murray made “Space bike.”  Google ‘Murray serial number project’ and see if you can figure out which distributor may have marketed this particular model.


----------



## vincev

If you want to use these pictures it OK...........


----------



## vincev

Girls version.......


----------



## vincev

One more.......


----------



## MrCrazyHair

Rivnut said:


> Nice looking bike but I don’t think it’s a true ‘space liner.‘ Space Liner was a model in the bikes Murray built for Sears, Murray built similar bikes for Western Auto, Pennys, Gambles, OTASCO, and many others. The serial number doesn’t coincide with Sears MOD 502 numbering. But it is a Murray made “Space bike.”  Google ‘Murray serial number project’ and see if you can figure out which distributor may have marketed this particular model.



Ill try to use that Murray SN project. Thanks a bunch. I believe it is an Astro Flite Murray/Huffy. As far as what retailer had this model is unknown to me. Just said spaceliner since its from the same period of Huffy using the same frame and many other parts. The first letters in the SN code are MOY, so balancing it off your other post of SN-key. This would mean a 1965 correct? When I try to find info on the Astro Flite it keeps showing me spaceliners and flightliners. Here is an image from ebay of a painted astro flite for sale. The second image is the version I have. This is on a reproduction parts ebay listing but seems a year or 2 newer since it has the springer fork. Figured the all chrome series is i'm assuming probably a little more difficult to find. Either way, thanks for the help!


----------



## MrCrazyHair

Rivnut said:


> Nice looking bike but I don’t think it’s a true ‘space liner.‘ Space Liner was a model in the bikes Murray built for Sears, Murray built similar bikes for Western Auto, Pennys, Gambles, OTASCO, and many others. The serial number doesn’t coincide with Sears MOD 502 numbering. But it is a Murray made “Space bike.”  Google ‘Murray serial number project’ and see if you can figure out which distributor may have marketed this particular model.



Found This ad.


----------



## MrCrazyHair

I think it may have come directly from Murray themselves. Found this in their 63 catalogue! Woohoo. Love extra info. It also shows red on the front of the fender emblem.


----------



## MrCrazyHair

vincev said:


> If you want to use these pictures it OK...........
> 
> 
> View attachment 1466027






So this is how im figuring this bike to be. The original all chrome top of the line deluxe space bike from Murray themselves that began in tandem with / just before Sears Spaceliner since they are in both catalogues for 1963 Murray and Sears. But if Murray catalogue just says 63', it may have come out just before the winter Sears catalogue that has different features. May even be what lead the charge in the creation of the space bike series? Maybe when Murray did this one in 63' Sears nabbed it up quick with a redesign and upgrades like a springer fork, alternate dash, carrier and guard.


----------



## Rivnut

Yours is definitely a Murray bike. The chain ring is Murray and the MO in the serial number is for Murray of Ohio; no Huffy involvement.  Now to figure out the rest.    The Y is your key.  No little decals etc to give you any clues. I don't think it's a Murray brand built by Murray of Ohio. Those bikes had their own graphics with an M built into the graphic.


----------



## MrCrazyHair

Rivnut said:


> Yours is definitely a Murray bike. The chain ring is Murray and the MO in the serial number is for Murray of Ohio; no Huffy involvement.  Now to figure out the rest.    The Y is your key.  No little decals etc to give you any clues. I don't think it's a Murray brand built by Murray of Ohio. Those bikes had their own graphics with an M built into the graphic.





Rivnut said:


> Yours is definitely a Murray bike. The chain ring is Murray and the MO in the serial number is for Murray of Ohio; no Huffy involvement.  Now to figure out the rest.    The Y is your key.  No little decals etc to give you any clues. I don't think it's a Murray brand built by Murray of Ohio. Those bikes had their own graphics with an M built into the graphic.



Yep, Murray built brand. That’s what was confusing me for some reason I was linking Murray + huffy as 1 co. There was more of the Astro flite on the chain guard pre de-rusting. It does line up with the one in the Murray book and does have the M in multiple places. Even an M stamped in rear fender under where that reflector would be. Sweet. Been trying to find all this info for awhile and finally found the catalog today. Thanks!


----------



## BrentP

vincev said:


> vincev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girls version.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 1466028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The year on this image is incorrect.  Spaceliners began in the 1964 model year (introduced in the late '63 Christmas catalog), and the painted 'Forward-Thrust' version (yours) wasn't introduced until 1966.
Click to expand...


----------



## MrCrazyHair

BrentP said:


> The year on this image is incorrect.  Spaceliners began in the 1964 model year (introduced in the late '63 Christmas catalog), and the painted 'Forward-Thrust' version (yours) wasn't introduced until 1966.



Nope sorry it is correct, a lot of research to get to this point. The tank is metal with Murray branding on it. The bike serial number doesnt provide x=retailer mark. I have done alot of research dealing with this specific bike. The 66-68 forward thrust Sears Spaceliner looks like this per your spaceliner list. Even says foward thrust in the sears ad.



This is your 64-65 reference that is similar to mine but different



and here is the metal tank one I have from Murray themselves.




This was the original Space Bike designed by Victor for Murray, then altered for Sears. Victor S was hired by Murray not Sears.


Your info about Spaceliners themselves is correct. This is a Space Weight from Murray and not Spaceliner from sears.
He also designed other bikes while working for Murray beginning his first presentation in 1939.




Now this streamline designer got ahold of the Astro Flite "space" name and/or material (new chain guard style "Astro" from hiawatha astro flite.)(This hiawatha was manufactured by Shelby while some from Huffman and Murray.) Then he thought Astro, meaning space and combined it to create the Space Weight bike series for Murray's 63' line with the reused name Astro Flite. This is the era when the beginning of space exploration had begun.  Sears Jumped all over it and wanted their own exclusive version that started late in 63' sears catalog.
This astro flite bike style I have is also in the 64' Murray catalog as seen here.






With the 63' on the catalog in question. If the previous frame style was no longer offered in 64' by murray per the 64' catalog but the 63' catalog in question has the all new space weight bike in conjunction with selling the previous frame models as seen here. They call the new frame space weight while old frame speed weight.



This would show the beginning of the Space bike series type to have been originally created for Murray under the "Space Weight" series. Then Sears discontinued their current "Flightliner" series and combined the "Space Weight - Astro Flite" with it and called it the "Spaceliner"
This would have been more popular at the time (Since Mass Produced for Retail) that created the illusion that the Spaceliner was first on scene simply because it was produced and sold at higher faster volumes. The space weight bike direct from Murray would easily have lost the sales and recognition competition right out the gate against an at the time giant like Sears.
The old frame was picked up again by Murray in the 66' catalog.



This is most of my analysis  with a couple other little things that lead me here.
Like this other guy having problems with a crazy weird serial number with a bike like mine (also has weird #'s) but called it a flightliner since that and spaceliner is where astro flite constantly leads you in research. very minimal info on these out there.










The one I have is from 1965 and not 63. That is when they changed the sprocket cap on Astro Flite and then the Spaceliner from red center to the 5 piece red pockets as seen here.







now the Astro Flite starting with Victor S original artwork for space bike.
1963 Astro flite x2
then 1965 astro flite















That 63 image also shows the space bike made before the 64' spaceliner.

Thanks for this because it made me organize all my thoughts into one perfectly clear ending to my own research!
Hope this helps in the future searching for space bikes
I will surely be searching for more.
If you ever come across a Murray Astro Flite Ladies version for my wife, please let me know.
Thank you everyone, this has been a journey!


----------



## MrCrazyHair

BrentP said:


> The year on this image is incorrect.  Spaceliners began in the 1964 model year (introduced in the late '63 Christmas catalog), and the painted 'Forward-Thrust' version (yours) wasn't introduced until 1966.



oops sorry B. the alert said you replied to my message so i thought you was talking about the 63' on the Murray catalog image. LOL just realized you were saying that to the picture of the spaceliner bike that V posted of a 63' Liner and not the 63' Catalog. 
Lead to great organization of thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## BrentP

MrCrazyHair said:


> oops sorry B. the alert said you replied to my message so i thought you was talking about the 63' on the Murray catalog image. LOL just realized you were saying that to the picture of the spaceliner bike that V posted of a 63' Liner and not the 63' Catalog.
> Lead to great organization of thoughts. Thanks!



Haaa haaa.... No, my reply was to vincev's post (for some reason the image isn't displaying properly).  I thought something was funky when I read your reply and thought to myself "are we talking about different pictures".   LOL


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Bought this bike from a friend last night. I know it's built by Murray, but there are no indications as to what exact brand/model of bike I have. I tried finding pictures online of this frame style with these specific racks, a (missing) tank and chain guard, but I haven't had any luck pinpointing what I have. It doesn't help that I don't know the exact name for this style of frame, as it isn't a standard cantilever bike, nor is it the later Spaceliner-style frame. It's in overall good condition, but I did notice that the dropouts were bent while taking these photos. Any idea what exact kind of bike I brought home with me?


----------



## BrentP

Bike from the Dead said:


> Bought this bike from a friend last night. I know it's built by Murray, but there are no indications as to what exact brand/model of bike I have. I tried finding pictures online of this frame style with these specific racks, a (missing) tank and chain guard, but I haven't had any luck pinpointing what I have. It doesn't help that I don't know the exact name for this style of frame, as it isn't a standard cantilever bike, nor is it the later Spaceliner-style frame. It's in overall good condition, but I did notice that the dropouts were bent while taking these photos. Any idea what exact kind of bike I brought home with me?
> 
> View attachment 1471829



Did you look at the Murray Serial Number Project thread?  X6 indicates it might be an Otasco branded bike, but I don't know what model.








						Murray serial number project. | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.   I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Bike from the Dead

BrentP said:


> Did you look at the Murray Serial Number Project thread?  X6 indicates it might be an Otasco branded bike, but I don't know what model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murray serial number project. | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
> 
> 
> Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.   I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com



No, I didn't see that. So Otasco huh? Who were those sold by?


----------



## MrCrazyHair

Bike from the Dead said:


> Bought this bike from a friend last night. I know it's built by Murray, but there are no indications as to what exact brand/model of bike I have. I tried finding pictures online of this frame style with these specific racks, a (missing) tank and chain guard, but I haven't had any luck pinpointing what I have. It doesn't help that I don't know the exact name for this style of frame, as it isn't a standard cantilever bike, nor is it the later Spaceliner-style frame. It's in overall good condition, but I did notice that the dropouts were bent while taking these photos. Any idea what exact kind of bike I brought home with me?
> View attachment 1471821
> View attachment 1471823
> View attachment 1471824
> View attachment 1471825
> View attachment 1471826
> View attachment 1471827
> View attachment 1471828
> View attachment 1471829



1962 Otasco Flying-O made my Murray


----------



## Bike from the Dead

MrCrazyHair said:


> 1962 Otasco Flying-O made my Murray



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Rivnut

OTASCO. Oklahoma Tire and Supply Company.  Competitors with Westen Auto in the day.  Sold a variety of things - tires, batteries, refrigerators, garden tractors, BICYCLES, and other hard goods. No clothes like Sears or Pennys. A friend of mine back in the mid 60s bought a Foxcraft floor shift conversion for his “three on the tree” 56 Ford from OTASCO.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Rivnut said:


> OTASCO. Oklahoma Tire and Supply Company.  Competitors with Westen Auto in the day.  Sold a variety of things - tires, batteries, refrigerators, garden tractors, BICYCLES, and other hard goods. No clothes like Sears or Pennys. A friend of mine back in the mid 60s bought a Foxcraft floor shift conversion for his “three on the tree” 56 Ford from OTASCO.View attachment 1472019



Cool! I just Googled Otasco earlier today. Apparently they went bankrupt about 5 years before I was even born. It's even cooler to me that it's an Oklahoma-based bike, as I actually live in Oklahoma! Pretty wild to know there were all these stores back in the day that made and sold practically everything. Kind of like Walmart and Target, but with much cooler stuff. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rivnut

Oklahoma based retailer; Ohio based Murray bicycle production.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Anyone know what kind of tank this 1962 OTASCO Flying-O bike would have had originally? I've seen plenty of the Flightliner-style tanks, but I know that parts varied depending on who the bike was sold through. I haven't had any luck finding pictures of a similar Otasco bike with the tank.


----------



## DJs65Spaceliner

I am new to the Spaceliner forum. I must say there is some great information here. I have owned by Spaceliner since 1977. My Grandparents picked it up at a yard sale for me when I was 10 years old. Mine needs some work. It is missing its original seat. The seat that is on it currently belonged to my Dads bike. Since he is has passed away, I will never get rid of his seat. It means too much to me. Anyway, mine is missing both lights and accessories and has one aftermarket handle grip. I will be leaving mine as it is. This is the way it was when I last rode it in 1982. Here is my serial number for BrentP in case he needs them for documentation purposes. Thanks again for accepting me and I have attached a few pictures.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Bike from the Dead said:


> Bought this bike from a friend last night. I know it's built by Murray, but there are no indications as to what exact brand/model of bike I have. I tried finding pictures online of this frame style with these specific racks, a (missing) tank and chain guard, but I haven't had any luck pinpointing what I have. It doesn't help that I don't know the exact name for this style of frame, as it isn't a standard cantilever bike, nor is it the later Spaceliner-style frame. It's in overall good condition, but I did notice that the dropouts were bent while taking these photos. Any idea what exact kind of bike I brought home with me?
> View attachment 1471821
> View attachment 1471823
> View attachment 1471824
> View attachment 1471825
> View attachment 1471826
> View attachment 1471827
> View attachment 1471828
> View attachment 1471829



If i had to venture a guess i would  have to say maybe a Skybolt or a Firebolt... Good luck Deadman... RideOn... Razin..


----------



## Bike from the Dead

razinhellcustomz said:


> If i had to venture a guess i would  have to say maybe a Skybolt or a Firebolt... Good luck Deadman... RideOn... Razin..



Thanks Razin! I'll look those up later today!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Bike from the Dead said:


> Thanks Razin! I'll look those up later today!





Bike from the Dead said:


> Thanks Razin! I'll look those up later today!



You could put some wide whites and a tiger tail on this and ride the wheels off it.. RideOn... Razin..


----------



## Bike from the Dead

razinhellcustomz said:


> You could put some wide whites and a tiger tail on this and ride the wheels off it.. RideOn... Razin..



Yeah, wide whites would be cool! I actually just bought a parts bike that has a rat trap spring fork on it that I'm thinking about putting on this one. Maybe even flip it to kick the front wheel out more.


----------



## schwinnman67

tailhole said:


> Here is a similar dash, but unfortunately I didn't get a close up of it.  These are from a group ride a couple of weeks ago.  I'm sure I'll see it again at next month's ride and will photograph it.  Owner says its for sale for $300 if anyone is interested.
> View attachment 562248
> View attachment 562249



I am now the owner of this bike (got it from Cycleholics).... It is a Spaceliner with a Murray tank (marked Atkins).


----------



## schwinnman67

Couple of questions...
I have noticed some 64-65 had the paint on the chainguard along with the white lettering, is this the way they all
were supposed to be? 
Has the pedal reference been completed for these?


----------



## Bike Mike

Rivnut said:


> Who is the little dude on the handle bar stem?



my mom had an old ashtray with the peeing boy. thought that would make a cool ornament


----------



## Majdotkool

Matt and I finished our 1964 Spaceliner Deluxe today. I got to take it out for a cold Michigan December ride. I can’t tell you how many times I came back to this thread for tips on the restoration. Invaluable! Thank you all.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Nice work!   Great looking!   What paint did you use?


----------



## Majdotkool

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Nice work!   Great looking!   What paint did you use?



Thanks so much. We had the tank/rack/ fork tips powder coated, aqua clear. Matched pretty good. If you notice the stripe on the edges of the fenders, we color matched at Lowes with Valspar Antirust Armour oil based enamel.


----------



## Rivnut

I’m just hoping that mine turns out half as nice.  Discovered that the chrome on the rear rack supports is flaking off. It’s either pay to have them rechromed or come up with some other idea.


----------



## Majdotkool

Rivnut said:


> I’m just hoping that mine turns out half as nice.  Discovered that the chrome on the rear rack supports is flaking off. It’s either pay to have them rechromed or come up with some other idea.





			Amazon.com
		

the left side support on ours was pretty bad, some chrome but mostly blackened from the chrome loss. Matt used a automotive chrome film he found on Amazon. It was pretty easy to use, a bit tricky on the curves. Since it is automotive, we are thinking it should hold up well.


----------



## Rivnut

I have some of that. I used it to “chrome” a Schwinn tank. Never thought of it for something like this.  Thanks.


----------



## C M Gerlach

Real cool...... original tires, speedo....cleaned up nicely.


----------



## parkrndl

Working on bringing this one back. 1965 Murray Strato Flite, near as I can tell.


----------



## parkrndl

and we are at crusty rider status. might just leave it like this and enjoy it for pizza and ice cream runs.


----------



## Rivnut

Yesterday I came up with a 1961 Flightliner. I only saw it in a picture in FB Marketplace but when I went to pick it up, it was nicer than what I saw in the picture.  But like any 60 year old bike, it's been "fixed" by previous owners so I need a couple of things to bring it back to its original status.  I need the correct black seat with silver trim and crash rail, the correct pedals, and the reflector and lens for the tank light.  I've checked the classifieds but to no avail.  Anyone have anything?  If so reply here or send me a PM. 
Thanks,
Ed

When I picked it up I looked at the model number and thought it looked familiar. I got it home and found that it's only one digit different than my other 1961 Flightliner. My other one is the exact same bike but it has the kickback rear hub.  Both are a digit different than the 1961 girl's model.  What is the probability?


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Rivnut said:


> Yesterday I came up with a 1961 Flightliner. I only saw it in a picture in FB Marketplace but when I went to pick it up, it was nicer than what I saw in the picture.  But like any 60 year old bike, it's been "fixed" by previous owners so I need a couple of things to bring it back to its original status.  I need the correct black seat with silver trim and crash rail, the correct pedals, and the reflector and lens for the tank light.  I've checked the classifieds but to no avail.  Anyone have anything?  If so reply here or send me a PM.
> Thanks,
> Ed
> 
> When I picked it up I looked at the model number and thought it looked familiar. I got it home and found that it's only one digit different than my other 1961 Flightliner. My other one is the exact same bike but it has the kickback rear hub.  Both are a digit different than the 1961 girl's model.  What is the probability?
> 
> View attachment 1687599



Hey Ed, I just picked up a chrome frame Murray bike thatvi thought was a Flightliner but mine is different than yours but it does have the Troxel seat with the grab bar, red tail lite rack, chain guard and chrome truss rods fork.. I picked up a rat trap springer earlier this year that I will put on this bike. Only things missing are the head lite tank and fenders. The seat also needs recovered.. Wish mine looked half as good as yours... Nice find... RideOn..


----------



## Rivnut

Tomorrow I’ll drag the latest bike out of the back of Large Marge and post a picture of what I have and a picture of the Sears catalog page which features them. You’ll see what I need.


----------



## Rivnut

Here’s a picture of the bike I just picked up.  I have the correct tank, but it needs to be painted red, as does the rear rack and the fork ends, but it also need the reflector and lens.  The seat is wrong as are the pedals. It also appears that some of the clear coat is cloudy and needs to be removed then a new coat applied. I always put new tires and tubes on my bikes.  If anyone can help with any of my needs (except tires), I’d appreciate hearing from you.




Tank needs lens and reflectors.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Rivnut said:


> Here’s a picture of the bike I just picked up.  I have the correct tank, but it needs to be painted red, as does the rear rack and the fork ends, but it also need the reflector and lens.  The seat is wrong as are the pedals. It also appears that some of the clear coat is cloudy and needs to be removed then a new coat applied. I always put new tires and tubes on my bikes.  If anyone can help with any of my needs (except tires), I’d appreciate hearing from you.
> 
> View attachment 1687972
> Tank needs lens and reflectors.
> View attachment 1687973



This Flightliner looks just like the one I just bought... Nice looking bike.. What did it set you back if you don't mind my asking? Great bike.. RideOn...


----------



## razinhellcustomz

razinhellcustomz said:


> This Flightliner looks just like the one I just bought... Nice looking bike.. What did it set you back if you don't mind my asking? Great bike.. RideOn...



Hey Rivnut, you don't happen to have any spare fenders by chance? I need some for my Flightliner.. Thanks.. Mark..


----------



## Rivnut

I gave the $100 for it.  Not the best deal that I’ve ever made, but I’m thinking I’ll At least come out even on it.


----------



## Rivnut

Front or back, front with or without springer.  I’ve found that other than the front for a springer, most Murray fenders with one rivet per brace are the same.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Rivnut said:


> Front or back, front with or without springer.  I’ve found that other than the front for a springer, most Murray fenders with one rivet per brace are the same.



Front and back with springer.. Non springer on the bike now , but will be swapping forks for a chrome springer... Thanks.. Mark...


----------



## razinhellcustomz

C M Gerlach said:


> View attachment 1531242
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1531243
> Real cool...... original tires, speedo....cleaned up nicely.
> 
> View attachment 1531244
> 
> View attachment 1531245
> 
> View attachment 1531246
> 
> View attachment 1531247
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1531249
> 
> View attachment 1531254



Can you show me the speedometer by chance as the one i just bought has the stem bracket but i don't know what speedo goes on this bike. Thanks.. Mark...


----------



## C M Gerlach




----------



## Rivnut

Here are the three Flightliners that I now have.  Picked up each individually from different areas. One from St Joe, MO, one in Desoto, KS, and the other in Ottawa, KS.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Rivnut said:


> Here are the three Flightliners that I now have.  Picked up each individually from different areas. One from St Joe, MO, one in Desoto, KS, and the other in Ottawa, KS.View attachment 1688258



My Spaceliner that I bought from @Oldbikeguy1960 has a serial # of 502469010909026... Would like to find out the year of my bike.. Thanks.. Mark...


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

The L:ist of how to identify your bike is on page 1 of this thread @razinhellcustomz .  🤓   Here you go : https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-ultimate-sears-spaceliner-reference.35629/


----------



## razinhellcustomz

BrentP said:


> Thanks.  I appreciate the comments from everyone.  Do I get an "I got 'Stickied' at The Cabe" T-Shirt?
> 
> I'd like to eventually add some information about the different pedals that came on Spaceliners.  The big challenge will be to fit it in, as I've maxed out on the character limit (had to do a lot of re-writes to condense things to the point they are now).



I always thought the red line pedals were the proper ones for the Spaceliners... Correct me if I'm wrong as I have a ROUGH pair that I plan to use....


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Jmpierce said:


> *Spaceliner?*
> 
> I just purchase a bike that I believe is a Sears Spaceliner. It has all the characteristics of a spaceliner but the serial number is different from what is listed.
> 502 284093.
> 
> I'm including a picture of it so you can see what I have.
> 
> View attachment 138520
> 
> I've been looking for one of these for years and I'm really happy with it but a little confused about the difference in serial numbers.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 138520



This looks just like the Spaceliner I bought recently and have just put on the rack and front fender and a Wald middle weight rear fender which is the wrong one but works for now... Good luck and great find.. RideOn....


----------



## Rivnut

WTB: A front fender brace for a Flightliner with the springer fork.  It has a unique hole where it goes over the axle.




Id also like the washers that fit inside the holes in the braces.


----------



## Rivnut

Rivnut said:


> Here are the three Flightliners that I now have.  Picked up each individually from different areas. One from St Joe, MO, one in Desoto, KS, and the other in Ottawa, KS.View attachment 1688258



I've almost completed this project. I need a reflector and lens for the headlight and a correct seat. Any help out there?


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Rivnut said:


> I've almost completed this project. I need a reflector and lens for the headlight and a correct seat. Any help out there?



What does a correct seat even look like? I don't know if I have one, but a pic would help....


----------



## Rivnut

It's a black seat with a chrome/silver edging around the rim, and it has a crash rail attached.  Hope this helps, should have posted a picture with the original post. 







This seat is from a 58/59.  It's the same seat but this one has white piping instead of chrome/silver





 If anyone has this boy's seat and wants to trade for a very nice girl's seat, I'm up for it.  The girl's seat is white, same style and width, but not as long. The girl's seat did not come with a crash rail.


----------



## Rivnut

Found the seat, thank you (gotta try my hand at reupholstering now.)  Now I'm looking for a tank horn (need 2 actually.)  Or if anyone know of anyone making a faux horn button for these tanks, that would work just as well.  I found a tank for the correct year, but it was from a lower model bike and those only had lights, no horn.  Drill some holes and screw it on.  Thanks, Ed

Like the round one in the rear.


----------

